# 148th Open Championship



## Slab (Jul 15, 2019)

With the groups & tee times out now I guess its safe enough to have a thread on it...


Oh, for those that like a flutter maybe you could create a separate 'betting' thread? (ta)


----------



## Slab (Jul 15, 2019)

Maybe I've just not noticed before but day 2 isn't a straight reversal of day 1 

Wonder if the weather will rule out half the field before the cut?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2019)

What is the forecast. Thought I saw low pressure coming across most of Thursday. I wonder if the late starters will benefit


----------



## Coffey (Jul 15, 2019)

Forecast isnt horrible.

Low winds but rain to move in both afternoons. Although bbc is only showing a maximum of 50%.

Strongest wind being shown as 11 mph.

If there is rain on the Thursday afternoon, you could see some very low scores shot on Friday morning while the wind is down and the ground softer.


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2019)

Itâ€™s getting closerâ€¦

Has Tiger (& for that matter Rory) played enough competitive golf over the last month, different reasons for these two but neither really playing the Tours recently. Can Brooks keep the phenomenal Major run going? I donâ€™t see Molinari defending it though

Looking at the 3 balls which would you want to drop yourself into to make up the 4?

Obvious shout for the Tiger/Wallace/Reed group, I think thereâ€™s some serious winding up opportunities there but Iâ€™d also really fancy playing in the Fleetwood/Olesen/Thomas group, a lot of skill on show 
(part of me would have liked to see Rahm/Hatton/Wallace as a 3-ball but I doubt theyâ€™d reach the end with a complete set of clubs & caddyâ€™s!)

Will the weather play too much of a part; Showers expected all 4 days but next to nowt for wind (although itâ€™ll be described as tricky & testing for the players Iâ€™m sure)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2019)

I really hope this is a classic open, especially as its the first outside the normal rota for years. If it ll comes together hopefully it'll persuade the R&A to look at adding other places to the rota. Few rumours about Woods fitness again as he was seen with strapping on but hopefully precautionary and I think he's worked his schedule well and wonder if he can find something special this week


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2019)

With Howell now out and Harman in it means Martin Kaymer is the next first reserve. Still a chance to keep his Major run going (not that I wish anyone else dropping out)


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2019)

Love to see Tiger win it but seems pretty unlikely given he's played 1 non-major event since The Masters and his apparent recent struggles in colder weather. Can't see Rory winning either, pressure to perform is SO high this week, all eyes will be on him so wouldn't be a surprise to see him struggle.

I think Brooks will take it personally. Not only does he always show up and perform at Majors, but his caddy was a good player in his own right and has experience at Portrush being born in the town - shot 65 there in a tournament, so he knows the course well, or 16 holes of it anyway. (https://www.theopen.com/latest/2019/07/the148thopen/brooks-koepkas-secret-weapon)

Going to be a great championship on an absolutely stunning golf course, I can't wait.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 16, 2019)

I'll admit I'm struggling to get excited at the moment - no great surprise as I dislike all the build up hype to any event.
Also, due to various circumstances, I'm probably not going to be able to watch much of it at all....
I'm not a fan of highlights, especially as I'll be keeping an eye on things from afar, as I'll know what happens.
Might get to see the last hour or two but that's not a guarantee....
Bah!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 16, 2019)

Guess I'd better start to "like" hairy beef since he's out with young MacIntyre.


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I'll admit I'm struggling to get excited at the moment - no great surprise as I dislike all the build up hype to any event.
Also, due to various circumstances, I'm probably not going to be able to watch much of it at all....
I'm not a fan of highlights, especially as I'll be keeping an eye on things from afar, as I'll know what happens.
Might get to see the last hour or two but that's not a guarantee....
Bah!
		
Click to expand...

Hope whatever circumstances keeping you away is at least pleasant

For me this is the big one, 40 hours of it on tv but I'll max out at 25-30 i guess. The Irish & Scottish running up to this just makes it even bigger. Had to bring forward sundays tee time so we can finish before coverage starts, can't wait


----------



## Wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

Always struggle to get up for the Open. I think it's because it being the only one we have over here in supposed to like it etc. But I've always preferred the US Open ðŸ¤”

That being said with the exception of Friday where I have a fair bit of driving to do I'll be glued to it and probably have a cheeky wager I by Wednesday night


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2019)

Love how they're punishing players for hitting it near grandstands, which normally always ends up in a very favourable drop, not at Portrush, the drop zones are effectively in bushes so they're dropping into absolutely awful lies punishing them for hitting it so far off-line. Love it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150877211282616325


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2019)

Slab said:



			Itâ€™s getting closerâ€¦

Has Tiger (& for that matter Rory) played enough competitive golf over the last month, different reasons for these two but neither really playing the Tours recently. Can Brooks keep the phenomenal Major run going? I donâ€™t see Molinari defending it though

*Looking at the 3 balls which would you want to drop yourself into to make up the 4?*

Obvious shout for the Tiger/Wallace/Reed group, I think thereâ€™s some serious winding up opportunities there but Iâ€™d also really fancy playing in the Fleetwood/Olesen/Thomas group, a lot of skill on show
(part of me would have liked to see Rahm/Hatton/Wallace as a 3-ball but I doubt theyâ€™d reach the end with a complete set of clubs & caddyâ€™s!)

Will the weather play too much of a part; Showers expected all 4 days but next to nowt for wind (although itâ€™ll be described as tricky & testing for the players Iâ€™m sure)
		
Click to expand...

Playing with Bubba & Pepperell would probably be a laugh (and RCB).


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 16, 2019)

Buzzing for this. 

Think it will be a great tournament and will be firmly n the rota now every 10 to 12 years. 

Really looking forward to getting a decent look at the course on Thursday - which seems to be getting hype to the level that it must be amazing. 

Not overly fussed who wins it, although I have my favourites - but hoping for a good contest with more than 1 guy in the mix and ideally a solid champion (no Todd Hamilton's please). 

Looks like weather could be a challenge on Thursday. Possibly a good bit worse for the afternoon players and possibly take a few guys out of it. 
Tiger, Kuchar, Rahm, Reed, Cantlay, DJ among the later starters on Thursday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I think Brooks will take it personally. Not only does he always show up and perform at Majors, but his caddy was a good player in his own right and has experience at Portrush being born in the town - shot 65 there in a tournament, so he knows the course well, or 16 holes of it anyway. (https://www.theopen.com/latest/2019/07/the148thopen/brooks-koepkas-secret-weapon)
		
Click to expand...

I heard his caddy asked about this. Firstly he said it was a long time since he had played there but more importantly Brooks is hitting different lines, different distances to him. In effect, Brooks is playing a different course and his local knowledge, other than the greens, is redundant. If he was caddying for a Zach Johnson or similar it may count but not for him. Caddies and players are so professional now that I don't think that adds up anyway. It is a good media story though.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2019)

I think I'll have to go with Brooks as it seems silly not to these days. I also fancy Stenson to do well, seems to be right in form at the minute. I'll also be throwing a quid or two at Fitzpatrick, Beef and Jazz Janewattananond for the each ways I think! I really wanted to go with Fleetwood but I can't see him winning it, might go first round leader on him.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2019)

Looking forward to this, the British Open is easily the second best major of all after the Masters.

*dons tin hat*
ðŸ˜


----------



## bernix (Jul 16, 2019)

as i have my flight into Heathrow for the forum meeting scheduled on sunday, i will miss most of the final round action. hope you fellows can report the highlights.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2019)

Listening to Tiger's press conference, and will be surprised if he plays well this week. Apparently his touch around the greens is where he wants it, but his ball striking isn't where he wants it and he's not yet shaping it how he wants to. Means he's likely going to be missing fairways, hacking out of rough and relying on his chipping and putting. Mix that with the rain coming in on Thurs afternoon and think we could see a slow start. I can't see him missing the cut, but think it'll be like the US Open where he's just never in contention.


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 16, 2019)

Yeh - I really don't buy that Rickie Elliot is going to give Brooks a huge advantage. Similarly sceptical that the likes of McDowell, McIlroy & Clarke will have a big advantage due to local knowledge. 

Ultimately these guys are used to playing new courses every month or so and they are quite adept at figuring out a strategy and how to 'tackle' a course - especially for such a big event where they will take the time to play plenty of practice rounds and make sure they have hit a lot of shots around the green complexes. 

I'd be more concerned that with a bit of wind, that is going to make it more difficult for McIlroy (higher ball flight) and bring a lot of shorter hitters into the mix. 

The chat seem to be that the winner will be a good ball striker - you'd imagine Molinari will fit that bill, as will Rose and Stenson. Possibly Tiger, but hasn't played much and might loose a few balls off the tee.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Love how they're punishing players for hitting it near grandstands, which normally always ends up in a very favourable drop, not at Portrush, the drop zones are effectively in bushes so they're dropping into absolutely awful lies punishing them for hitting it so far off-line. Love it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150877211282616325

Click to expand...

good that they learnt from when the Irish open was there


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2019)

They seem to have made a bit of a mess with the Open app (at least with my Samsung)

Watching any of the videos in one orientation if I turn my phone to switch to horizontal it switches the video off and goes back a screen


----------



## pendodave (Jul 16, 2019)

Regarding the open app...
Are there any rights jurisdictions where they will be showing live coverage, even if it is just featured groups? Doesn't seem to be any sort of schedule available that I can find.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 16, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Regarding the open app...
Are there any rights jurisdictions where they will be showing live coverage, even if it is just featured groups? Doesn't seem to be any sort of schedule available that I can find.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. So it looks to me as if featured groups might be available in the UK via the open championship website. Probably only Thursday and Friday I guess, and maybe only mornings.
I believe that if you are in the US, the same website has live coverage in addition from 0800bst. Not sure if that extends to the weekend.
Still not clear what you get through the app.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 16, 2019)

Mcilroy talking about Portrush on Sky earlier. 

â€˜It doesnâ€™t matter what your skill level is. Whether youâ€™re somebody like me or a 12 handicapper. Everyone enjoys their time there...â€™

Dear Rory, 

We canâ€™t all be world class superstars fella.

And just for that jibe if you think that Iâ€™m now going to win that Sky comp to play with you in the States, then youâ€™ve got another think coming.

Iâ€™ve already emailed Sky and asked them to scrub my entry.

Kindest regards, 
Your former No. 1 fan, 
JohnnyDee
Handicap 11.6  
ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2019)

Watched the Sky "Journey to Portrush" programme last night. Really good and really whetted my appetite. Showed just how much they've had to work not only on new holes but also virtually a new railway station etc to be able to host this event. I really hope the R&A recognise the lengths they've gone to and ensure its not another 68 years before the next one. Golf needs the Open to have more/different courses on the rota and I hope this week is an Open to remember


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2019)

Just watched the road to Portrush, course looks phenomenal.
Some journey to get where they are today.
Think weâ€™re guaranteed a cracker here.
Would be great for Rory, G-Mac or Clarke to win it.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 17, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Love how they're punishing players for hitting it near grandstands, which normally always ends up in a very favourable drop, not at Portrush, the drop zones are effectively in bushes so they're dropping into absolutely awful lies punishing them for hitting it so far off-line. Love it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1150877211282616325

Click to expand...

And about time too!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2019)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/48987342


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

Just an hour to go 

The Masters has its place but year after year its pretty much identical down to the last blade of grass. Look at the contrast in course conditions in Ireland to last years Open... for the same time of year, its brilliant

And on the range right now we have a past champ (fairly recent too) smoking a fag as he warms up! Its brilliant


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

Jeez I was actually feeling some nerves for those lads teeing off first


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks lovely and decent crowds for the early start.
Sarah has said "gets underway" about 30 times already though ðŸ˜• There must be someone at presenter school who teaches them that words like begins and starts are off limits.


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2019)

Never been a big fan of internal OB, not a great start by Sullivan.
Great birdie start from DC though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Glad its all underway now and we can focus on the golf and not the build up. Really looking forward to the next four days. I'm not a fan of internal OOB's either


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 18, 2019)

Frequency of ads looking poor. Just had 2 breaks within about 5 mins of each other. Theyâ€™re only one minute long but itâ€™s 7.15 on day one and it doesnâ€™t auger well. Hope Iâ€™m wrong and that was only an anomaly


----------



## Coffey (Jul 18, 2019)

IainP said:



			Never been a big fan of internal OB, not a great start by Sullivan.
Great birdie start from DC though.
		
Click to expand...

The left hand side used to be a fence running the whole way along it. Must have had to remove it to get the machinery in.

It is one tight tee shot with oob both left and right. Complete card wrecker for a first hole! 

Also the green is so so steep at the front. Could easily run 40/50 yards off it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

One lucky man but a good read - https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/49014251


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

We're underway  So excited for this tournament. Eddie is away now as well, hope he has a good week. 

Nice to see Darren Clarke off to a good start too!


----------



## Coffey (Jul 18, 2019)

Would be nice to see a top tracer or something on the first.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Forecast looking pretty tasty for Sunday. Bit of rain, solid 15mph winds gusting up at 28mph, just how the players hate it. Should be a great watch.


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Would be nice to see a top tracer or something on the first.
		
Click to expand...


Didn't see it in 1st group but sure it was there for a couple of the later ones but maybe it was hole 2

(that camera buried in the ground at the front of the 1st tee box looking directly at the player is pretty cool)


----------



## Coffey (Jul 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			Didn't see it in 1st group but sure it was there for a couple of the later ones but maybe it was hole 2

(that camera buried in the ground at the front of the 1st tee box looking directly at the player is pretty cool) 

Click to expand...

I don't think it was as I didn't see it for any of the later groups teeing off although I did turn it off after Mickleson went out as my train journey ended.

Back on now though!


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

Only able to dip in & out of coverage through today, following scores online but given up on the leader board on the ET website and switched to The Open website instead. ET just seem useless at updating scores


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Eagle for Beef on the par 5 2nd


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

just seen Dechambles on the putting green with a ruler and spirit level


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Eagle for Beef on the par 5 2nd 

Click to expand...

Amazing! I'm gonna be raking it in when he wins.


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just seen Dechambles on the putting green with a ruler and spirit level

Click to expand...

is he building a rain shelter?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			just seen Dechambles on the putting green with a ruler and spirit level

Click to expand...

Jesus, I'd have thought he'd be better off with a putter.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Charley Hoffman ties the lead on Thurs. It's definitely a Major week.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

Mcilroy OOB off the first tee


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Nice duck hook driving iron from Rors on the 1st


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice duck hook driving iron from Rors on the 1st 

Click to expand...

Local Knowledge


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice duck hook driving iron from Rors on the 1st 

Click to expand...

Yes but he did hit the longest drive on the range so far lmao


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Local Knowledge 

Click to expand...

Haha yep, always good to know where the OOB markers are. Guessing he didn't hit it there when he shot 61


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Haha yep, always good to know where the OOB markers are. Guessing he didn't hit it there when he shot 61 

Click to expand...

shame it wasn't Jordanor hasn't gone out yet?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			Mcilroy OOB off the first tee 

Click to expand...

Haha there's your 8/1 favourite.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Haha there's your 8/1 favourite. 

Click to expand...

4th shot into the cabbage and 25/1 available


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 18, 2019)

Well Mcilroy is off to a great start.....


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

This is why I had Rory as my "Dark Horse", thought it was so unlikely that he was going to win, the pressure so high, and this is what happens. From OOB to left rough, to even rougher left rough. He's going to struggle to make 6 now.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			This is why I had Rory as my "Dark Horse", thought it was so unlikely that he was going to win, the pressure so high, and this is what happens. From OOB to left rough, to even rougher left rough. He's going to struggle to make 6 now.
		
Click to expand...

I bet he walks off with an 8 10/1...


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

After watching this from Rors, I'm scared for Tiger's start later on. He always starts slow and is prone to a wild first tee shot and with OB both sides we could see something similar. Lets hope not, least he doesn't have to hit driver I suppose.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

It's a drop for Rory, so he's playing 6 onto the green from the left rough. Looking like an 8 now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			4th shot into the cabbage and 25/1 available
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I checked and noticed his odds had shot up before he even completed the first hole, ha.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2019)

Rory off to a bad start but to write him off at your peril,might actually free him up a bit.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			This is why I had Rory as my "Dark Horse", thought it was so unlikely that he was going to win, the pressure so high, and this is what happens. From OOB to left rough, to even rougher left rough. He's going to struggle to make 6 now.
		
Click to expand...

That's not what dark horse means. Dark horse means someone who nobody expects to win but then does win. What you're talking about the literal opposite of that.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Rory off to a bad start but to write him off at your peril,might actually free him up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

That's right. Who was the font of wisdom that said when Rory's putter is hot, no one can touch him? ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2019)

The way McGinley is talking Rory might as well go home now. Nothing like a bit of sensationalism.


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

Gotta say even though The Open website is still slow to update scores, I see they have coverage of _featured groups_ and _featured holes_ for viewing and not restricted to UK either

Enjoy if you're at work or not a Sky fan
https://www.theopen.com/watch


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's not what dark horse means. Dark horse means someone who nobody expects to win but then does win. What you're talking about the literal opposite of that.
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I thought it was very unlikely, but still possible. I didn't think he was coming in as a favourite because of the immense pressure he is under, but thought he could still win, just thought it was a pretty outside bet. Doesn't really make sense, but I'm sticking with it  

Ouch. 8 on the first in the end then, not going to be easy to come back from here.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

McIlroy all over the shop. Think I'd fancy may chances of beating him off bare feet on this form ðŸ˜‚


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

Scratch that I'd give him a couple of shots on the harder holes.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			The way McGinley is talking Rory might as well go home now. Nothing like a bit of sensationalism.
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday McGinley was talking him up saying at the moment he was the best player in the world!!


----------



## Roops (Jul 18, 2019)

Mcilory hit it OB yesterday in practice, on the right though, so at least he's sorted that nasty bock out.......

As for McGinley, as time has gone on he has become more and more sensationalist with his punditry. I thought Laura Davies gave far more sensible comments than most of the pundits.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 18, 2019)

McGinley has me heading over to Random Irritations. As for Rory - doubt he imagined an opening hole as bad as that and have to feel for him. Thank goodness when I stuff up the first there's only a couple of others to see it...poor lad.


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2019)

Blimey Rory.... eeeeeekk!

71 holes to repair?

edit: Wow, the stroke on the birdie putt on 2nd was awful.... 70 holes to fix it! (said an optimist!)


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

Now struggling to make par on the 3rd. Guess the pressure's got to him.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			The way McGinley is talking Rory might as well go home now. Nothing like a bit of sensationalism.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. 

Then look at how honking his birdie putt was on the 2nd.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2019)

Heads gone already 
#mentallyweak


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Rory off to a bad start but to write him off at your peril,might actually free him up a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Freed him up no end!

+5 ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Heads gone already
#mentallyweak
		
Click to expand...

No doubt certain Rory fans will be on here later to disagree and find an excuse for the horror start. Another dropped shot now and he'll have a proper head off and could end up shooting loads. I agree about not looking good mentally and his body language not good


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Anyone on here who is friends with LP please give him a phone to ensure he's ok or at least lying in a darkened room with no access to media of the Open.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Heads gone already
#mentallyweak
		
Click to expand...

I actually spoke with a legend in the Scottish Amateur scene a few weeks ago and that is exactly what they said. They said they could tell from his body language that he has trouble with his concentration.


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow, glad I left Rory out of my fantasy team!
I figured he'd be undone by any wind that might blow, but it didn't even need that!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 18, 2019)

Horror show start from Rors. Makes me feel better about my game


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

He likes setting a record... Wonder if Rory is thinking of shooting a 203


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2019)

Mentally weak with 4 major wins and 20+wins on tour. 

Anyway.


----------



## DRW (Jul 18, 2019)

The number of people on the 18th to see Darren clarke upto the green, that is cool


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

That's Darren Clark just hit to the green on the 18th. Just over 4.5 hours. Where do the delays (and moans about pros being slow) come from? I'd say that's a reasonable amount of time for a round in a major. Is Rory holding up the field looking for his balls?


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 18, 2019)

C'mon Rory............................................................Sabbatini


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			That's Darren Clark just hit to the green on the 18th. Just over 4.5 hours. Where do the delays (and moans about pros being slow) come from? I'd say that's a reasonable amount of time for a round in a major. Is Rory holding up the field looking for his balls?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's a reasonable time when they have a clear course in front and thousands of ball spotters if they hit a shot offline.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Loving Papas1982 tip for Rory At 6/1 to miss the cut I took that bet and if this continues that's the kids weekend treat paid for ðŸ¤£

I did also state in the other thread early on Rory won't win. LP must be prepping his excuse for him now. ðŸ¤£


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			That's Darren Clark just hit to the green on the 18th. Just over 4.5 hours. Where do the delays (and moans about pros being slow) come from? I'd say that's a reasonable amount of time for a round in a major. Is Rory holding up the field looking for his balls?
		
Click to expand...

4.5 hours for a 3 ball with caddies???

About 1.5 hours too long I'd suggest


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			4.5 hours for a 3 ball with caddies???

About 1.5 hours too long I'd suggest
		
Click to expand...

Are "forum speeds" the new forum distances?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 18, 2019)

Another lost ball for Rors......? Car crash golf..... Hate seeing him play like this


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Anyone on here who is friends with LP please give him a phone to ensure he's ok or at least lying in a darkened room with no access to media of the Open.
		
Click to expand...




Wolf said:



			Loving Papas1982 tip for Rory At 6/1 to miss the cut I took that bet and if this continues that's the kids weekend treat paid for ðŸ¤£

I did also state in the other thread early on Rory won't win. LP must be prepping his excuse for him now. ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...


ðŸ™„ what a sad pair you are 

Pro golfer doesnâ€™t play well and hackers laugh about it - Iâ€™m pretty sure I can guess who looks worse 

Iâ€™m sure the multiple major winner will get in touch with you both soon to give him advice


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I don't think it's a reasonable time when they have a clear course in front and thousands of ball spotters if they hit a shot offline.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the spotters trying to find Rory's ball on the 5th. The cabbage is wild. In a major, with what's at stake what would you say was reasonable? The problem is the people later taking more time than 4.5 hours. To be honest the pros can take all day if they want. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. However some people take it as a personal insult if they dare to take their time to read things correctly.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ™„ what a sad pair you are

Pro golfer doesnâ€™t play well and hackers laugh about it - Iâ€™m pretty sure I can guess who looks worse

Iâ€™m sure the multiple major winner will get in touch with you both soon to give him advice
		
Click to expand...

Come on now petal, take it in good spirit.

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I actually spoke with a legend in the Scottish Amateur scene a few weeks ago and that is exactly what they said. They said they could tell from his body language that he has trouble with his concentration.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve been saying it for a couple years now.
My memory is not great but I can remember the last time he won in testing conditions.
It just seems to me his head goes down very quickly,even though there are eagle chances out there to get it back.
He also needs a stronger caddie imo to reign him in and keep him focused.
Steve Williams?


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			4.5 hours for a 3 ball with caddies???

About 1.5 hours too long I'd suggest
		
Click to expand...

3 hours? In a major? Wow. I've never played a round of golf in 3 hours even when everyone found their ball first time every time.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			3 hours? In a major? Wow. I've never played a round of golf in 3 hours even when everyone found their ball first time every time.
		
Click to expand...

As long as you go out last then I don't have a problem with that.

ðŸ‘ðŸŒï¸ðŸƒ


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

azazel said:



			Are "forum speeds" the new forum distances?
		
Click to expand...

C'mon on now you'll fly round Mach in under 3 hours easily.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			Did you see the spotters trying to find Rory's ball on the 5th. The cabbage is wild. In a major, with what's at stake what would you say was reasonable? The problem is the people later taking more time than 4.5 hours. To be honest the pros can take all day if they want. Doesn't bother me in the slightest. However some people take it as a personal insult if they dare to take their time to read things correctly.
		
Click to expand...

Well considering they only get 3 minutes to look for a ball and at this level they shouldn't be looking for too many, I think the first group was too slow.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Looked like a good bit of convenient gardening had been done round Rors ball there. No way was the grass that flat all round it when it went into that cabbage!!!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Looked like a good bit of convenient gardening had been done round Rors ball there. No way was the grass that flat all round it when it went into that cabbage!!!
		
Click to expand...

Have to say that looked very suspicious.  


Home fans helping out.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Well considering they only get 3 minutes to look for a ball and at this level they shouldn't be looking for too many, I think the first group was too slow.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Not sure I'd be comfortable playing with you lot. I don't walk fast enough, or I fanny about too much ðŸ˜.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Have to say that looked very suspicious. 


Home fans helping out.
		
Click to expand...

There were no fans anywhere near the ball. They must have switched off the cameras and the spotters went at it with their shears.

Having said that his second shot was superb, considering it was embedded into a dune. How did he identify it?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Have to say that looked very suspicious. 


Home fans helping out.
		
Click to expand...

Got line of sight relief from a scoreboard. 

Love how pro's play a different game.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			That's Darren Clark just hit to the green on the 18th. Just over 4.5 hours. Where do the delays (and moans about pros being slow) come from? I'd say that's a reasonable amount of time for a round in a major. Is Rory holding up the field looking for his balls?
		
Click to expand...

TBH i think they should have been round quicker than that, what chance does anyone have behind, maybe Darren should be last tomorrow


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2019)

Heard that.   Very lucky boy.   No place to be over there.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ™„ what a sad pair you are

Pro golfer doesnâ€™t play well and hackers laugh about it - Iâ€™m pretty sure I can guess who looks worse

Iâ€™m sure the multiple major winner will get in touch with you both soon to give him advice
		
Click to expand...

And I'm sure you've never done the same when Tiger's having a bad round.......

Apparently Rors drive on the first hit a girl on the leg and broke her phone in her pocket. Oops.


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			C'mon on now you'll fly round Mach in under 3 hours easily.
		
Click to expand...

Not if I'm playing for Â£1.5m I won't


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			TBH i think they should have been round quicker than that, what chance does anyone have behind, maybe Darren should be last tomorrow

Click to expand...

I see the amateur in the group went round in 81, might've slowed them down a bit.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2019)

Why have Sky not got the Irish flag next to Darren Clarkes name?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

azazel said:



			I see the amateur in the group went round in 81, might've slowed them down a bit.
		
Click to expand...

watched a few holes this morning he was 2 under at one point, wheels must have come off, still the CSS will be RO anyway


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			TBH i think they should have been round quicker than that, what chance does anyone have behind, maybe Darren should be last tomorrow

Click to expand...

He's not out last.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Shame that Sky Sports have such an issue showing Scots golfers. Dreadful.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

azazel said:



			I see the amateur in the group went round in 81, might've slowed them down a bit.
		
Click to expand...


 Thought he was level - 71 myself!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Shame that Sky Sports have such an issue showing Scots golfers. Dreadful.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ™„ what a sad pair you are

Pro golfer doesnâ€™t play well and hackers laugh about it - Iâ€™m pretty sure I can guess who looks worse

Iâ€™m sure the multiple major winner will get in touch with you both soon to give him advice
		
Click to expand...

Jeez chill out Phil,if it was Tiger weâ€™d be hearing 

â€œBlimey thatâ€™s not an ideal startâ€ 
From you ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

HowlingGale said:



			He's not out last.
		
Click to expand...

what sort of organising is that!!! first out day one last out day two, would happen if it was held in Indai


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			And I'm sure you've never done the same when Tiger's having a bad round.......

Apparently Rors drive on the first hit a girl on the leg and broke her phone in her pocket. Oops.
		
Click to expand...

So you see me calling out posters when a golfer has a bad start ?!

There was no need for both posters to call out anyone just because a golfer isnâ€™t playing well - it adds nothing and just looks like two people trolling.

Letâ€™s just stick to talking about the competition and golfers


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you see me calling out posters when a golfer has a bad start ?!

There was no need for both posters to call out anyone just because a golfer isnâ€™t playing well - it adds nothing and just looks like two people trolling.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't about calling out posters, your post didn't mention that, you were talking about laughing and talking about players having poor starts, of which you've done plenty of times when Woods starts poorly. Although to be fair to you, it's rarely laughing, it's more incessant moaning about the coverage still showing him.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Molinari played the wrong ball???? Did I hear that correctly?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Listening to Five Live, it sounds like David Duval is in the midst of making double figures on the 7th...


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Listening to Five Live, it sounds like *David Duval *is in the midst of making double figures on the 7th... 

Click to expand...

Both him and Rory are dressed like Marshalls for some reason, maybe neither are expecting to make the cut and still want to be around for the weekend


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Wasn't about calling out posters, your post didn't mention that, you were talking about laughing and talking about players having poor starts, of which you've done plenty of times when Woods starts poorly. Although to be fair to you, it's rarely laughing, it's more incessant moaning about the coverage still showing him.
		
Click to expand...

Did you even bother to read the two posts I replied with both posters calling me out and going on about Woods ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ™„. Anyway back to the golfer and not posters


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			what sort of organising is that!!! first out day one last out day two, would happen if it was held in Indai

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ It threw me too.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2019)

Thread anchor is doing well today, thread just about ruined on the Thursday, must be a new forum major tournament record ðŸ¤£


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Thread anchor is doing well today, thread just about ruined on the Thursday, must be a new forum major tournament record ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Thread is just ticketyboo. Join in.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Oh look, Sky found Bob on the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Thread anchor is doing well today, thread just about ruined on the Thursday, must be a new forum major tournament record ðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Sound surprised. As soon as anything derogatory said, high horse mounted. 

My point and I think Pokerjoke is spot on is that while McIlroy has numerous majors and wins, it is when the going gets tough that he lacks any form of mental fortitude and stomach for the fight and rarely if ever grinds back into a round and an event. Clearly not playing well today and not looking very happy and as though he can turn it around. It's a comment based on the evidence on the TV and on the BBC open website. I'd say exactly the same regarding Woods, Phil or the others if they were playing the same. It's just today Rory looks out of sorts and wants to be anywhere but Portrush right now


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

saw a little clip of Rory this morning saying he doesn't come back to Portrush very often.... i can see why


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sound surprised. As soon as anything *derogatory* said, high horse mounted.

My point and I think Pokerjoke is spot on is that while McIlroy has numerous majors and wins, it is when the going gets tough that he lacks any form of mental fortitude and stomach for the fight and rarely if ever grinds back into a round and an event. Clearly not playing well today and not looking very happy and as though he can turn it around. It's a comment based on the evidence on the TV and on the BBC open website. I'd say exactly the same regarding Woods, Phil or the others if they were playing the same. It's just today Rory looks out of sorts and wants to be anywhere but Portrush right now
		
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Portrush eating up wayward shots. The way it should be.

Loving this.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 18, 2019)

It's not the same just watching the leader board online on the bbc.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sound surprised. As soon as anything derogatory said, high horse mounted.

My point and I think Pokerjoke is spot on is that while McIlroy has numerous majors and wins, it is when the going gets tough that he lacks any form of mental fortitude and stomach for the fight and rarely if ever grinds back into a round and an event. Clearly not playing well today and not looking very happy and as though he can turn it around. It's a comment based on the evidence on the TV and on the BBC open website. I'd say exactly the same regarding Woods, Phil or the others if they were playing the same. It's just today Rory looks out of sorts and wants to be anywhere but Portrush right now
		
Click to expand...

The going gets tough? It was on the 1st hole!! He grinds as well as any player on tour but for some reason loses concentration mainly on a Sunday but has still won twice this year and finished top 10 11 times!!

To be fair to Phil he only came on to respond to people calling him out. Fair play I'd say.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			saw a little clip of Rory this morning saying he doesn't come back to Portrush very often.... i can see why

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

David Duval made a 15. Jesus Christ. (Edit: they've adjusted it to 13 now.)

Birdie for Rory - comeback on?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			The going gets tough? It was on the 1st hole!! He grinds as well as any player on tour but for some reason loses concentration mainly on a Sunday but has still won twice this year and finished top 10 11 times!!

To be fair to Phil he only came on to respond to people calling him out. Fair play I'd say.
		
Click to expand...

Banter is calling people out now?

Never once had Phil as a snowflake, gives as good as he gets then some. 

My goodness didn't realise how seriously people took "the internet".


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Thought he was level - 71 myself!
		
Click to expand...

You're right, got my amateurs mixed up. It was the second am out that was 81. No excuses then.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Banter is calling people out now?

Never once had Phil as a snowflake, gives as good as he gets then some.

My goodness didn't realise how seriously people took "the internet".
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting involved in the pettyness of it all - may be I should have said quoting him rather than calling him out. 

Carry on the bantzzz.


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2019)

David Duval drops 13 shots in 3 holes! That's gotta hurt.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you even bother to read the two posts I replied with both posters calling me out and going on about Woods ðŸ¤¦â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ™„. Anyway back to the golfer and not posters
		
Click to expand...

I did, but I also saw and read your post, and it was your post I decided to reply to. Did Tiger ever get in touch regarding his driving problems by the way? 

Duval doing his best to make Rory's first hole look respectable


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 18, 2019)

Hey we've all been there.


----------



## Slime (Jul 18, 2019)

Thread heading south, no change there then.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			David Duval drops 13 shots in 3 holes! That's gotta hurt.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure what he did, it sounded like he had to hit 3 tee shots and may have even played the wrong ball at one point.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151792295919984641
This tweet has aged really well


----------



## Parsaregood (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I did, but I also saw and read your post, and it was your post I decided to reply to. Did Tiger ever get in touch regarding his driving problems by the way?

Duval doing his best to make Rory's first hole look respectable 

Click to expand...

Horrendous start by rory, compounds one mistake after another, hits it oOB  then still pulls second tee ball into heavy rough and tries to bite off more than he can chew with his 4th and is forced to take a drop. That is poor. He would have been nervous but his decision making was very poor on at least 3 of the 8 shots he played on that hole. Fast forward to the 3rd hole and he fires one over the green shooting for a back flag downwind, again poor course management. Danger for him is he is so many over par he is going to start going for shots and taking the odd risk which could make things alot worse.


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 18, 2019)

I hope Rory pulls it back some, I think if he can get himself back to around level-ish, he could move on up from there.

Good to see GMAC doing well too   And Garcia, be great if he has another good major.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

TheJezster said:



			I hope Rory pulls it back some, I think if he can get himself back to around level-ish, he could move on up from there.
		
Click to expand...

Just made another birdie, back to +3.


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 18, 2019)

There you go.... he's on the move!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Come on Rory. Big back-nine, get it back to a respectable number, as close to level as possible and make a score tomorrow. Average first round score of the last 10 Open winners has been 67, so would be below that, but shoot level and he's not totally out of it. 

Interestingly the last 20 winners have been within 5 of the leader after day 1, so needs to get there if possible.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jul 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Just made another birdie, back to +3.
		
Click to expand...

If he gets it back to +1 today he will have gotten away with one, he could easily play himself out the tournament


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Why have Sky not got the Irish flag next to Darren Clarkes name?
		
Click to expand...

He isnâ€™t Irish.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

while watching Darren this morning, the wife did make and interesting point.

"Thats one question answered" she said..

what was that then??? 

"who ate all the pies"


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Good to see Gmac starting well. Also nice to see Russell Knox up there as well he goes under the radar quite often but decent player.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Good to see Gmac starting well. Also nice to see Russell Knox up there as well he goes under the radar quite often but decent player.
		
Click to expand...

A few guys i play with know him quite well as he was a member and Nairn Dunbar, reckon he could be up there if the wind and rain gets up


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow, Webb Simpson -5 with no bogeys until he bogeyed the 17th and 18th to finish -3. That'll sting a little bit. Lowry still the clubhouse leader.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			He isnâ€™t Irish.
		
Click to expand...

Not born in Northern Ireland then?


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Not born in Northern Ireland then?
		
Click to expand...

They've got a Northern Ireland flag for him


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Not born in Northern Ireland then?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, heâ€™s Northern Irish. Not Irish. Different flags. Technically his flag is the Union Jack.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Yes, heâ€™s Northern Irish. Not Irish. Different flags. Technically his flag is the *Union Jack*.
		
Click to expand...

Union flag. It's only a Union Jack when flown at sea.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Union flag. It's only a Union Jack when flown at sea.
		
Click to expand...

Not true. Urban myth.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 18, 2019)

Jesus H....the pathetic pettyness of some of the posters in this topic is eye watering, like a school playground ðŸ¤”ðŸ§ðŸ™„


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Looking absolutely brutal out there now. Don't fancy being one of the afternoon starters.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Looking absolutely brutal out there now. Don't fancy being one of the afternoon starters.
		
Click to expand...

 And now it's blue skies again. In a matter of 15mins.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Not true. Urban myth.
		
Click to expand...

Does trying to prove people wrong arouse you?


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Looking absolutely brutal out there now. Don't fancy being one of the afternoon starters.
		
Click to expand...


Its not even close to brutal.  Haha


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Kiradech  What a hero!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Does trying to prove people wrong arouse you?
		
Click to expand...

I havenâ€™t attempted to prove anyone wrong. Iâ€™ve pointed out the mistake and left it for him to go look up which I assume he has. 

If you look, itâ€™s actually someone trying to say that I was wrong to call it the Union Jack. So well done getting that backwards.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2019)

Now a 4 putt for Rory. That was beyond careless.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

So much hard work to get back to +3 and then he throws it away with a dumb lapse in concentration to make 5 on the par 3. Dreadful from McIlroy.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

At +3 I genuinely didn't think Rory was "out" of it but that was just more stupidity and yet another example of his lack of concentration.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Now a 4 putt for Rory. That was beyond careless.
		
Click to expand...

His head's gone! Sounded like he was just tapping in and managed to bugger it up and miss.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			So much hard work to get back to +3 and then he throws it away with a dumb lapse in concentration to make 5 on the par 3. Dreadful from McIlroy.
		
Click to expand...



Some people don't like seeing criticism of Rory!


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2019)

Was doing ok at +3, had a few decent looks at birdie and then does that. Proper heads gone.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

What the bloody hell is Jason Day wearing? Been a big fan of Nike's clothing, until this year that is, they've put out some shocking stuff this year.


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2019)

Very odd indeed... head is in a bad place


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

Time to clear them screens Sky, its Tiger O clock. Let the moaning commence


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2019)

can someone let me know if Tiger hits the fairway from his 1st and 2nd tee shot please.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			can someone let me know if Tiger hits the fairway from his 1st and 2nd tee shot please.
		
Click to expand...

Missed left on one. Little grimace on his face too, hopefully not a twinge.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 18, 2019)

This bunker shot for Tiger will be interesting.

Looking at the first on Tuesday and that is so far uphill its unreal


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Missed left on one. Little grimace on his face too, hopefully not a twinge.
		
Click to expand...


He is carrying another injury. Surprised at how uncomfortable he looked after that shot and wouldn't be surprised if he withdrew!


----------



## Coffey (Jul 18, 2019)

Some shot from Woods from there. 

Yeah there were rumours about a problem with the back during the week. Would be sad to see


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2019)

I went in that bunker on the 1st.... Tiger made a better job of it than I did!!  

Meanwhile Rory just rang to see if there is space at the Addington next week


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

Decent up and down that, doesnt look close to 100% though and the rain surely not going to help if hes struggling


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			He is carrying another injury. Surprised at how uncomfortable he looked after that shot and wouldn't be surprised if he withdrew!
		
Click to expand...

I really hope not. Didn't seem right at the presser though, seemed a bit out of it. I wonder if he's back on the painkillers, seems to have gone back into his shell on the golf course, looks nowhere near as happy as he did last year. Do think he's struggling.

Brilliant par in the end from TW. Great up and down from the bunker.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Banter is calling people out now?

Never once had Phil as a snowflake, gives as good as he gets then some.

My goodness didn't realise how seriously people took "the internet".
		
Click to expand...

biggest hypocrite on here TBH, does the same any chance he get, but doesn't like a taste of his own medicine


----------



## ger147 (Jul 18, 2019)

Great up & down on the 1st from Tiger to make his 4.

Rory is toast already, will do very well just to make the cut and deffo won't be contending this week IMO.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Start with a quad, end with a triple. Good day for Rors.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

Marshy77 said:



			can someone let me know if Tiger hits the fairway from his 1st and 2nd tee shot please.
		
Click to expand...

no and no


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151861087001862145
Eugh. FW bunker for TW on the 2nd. Not ideal, nice swing though, was pure.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Start with a quad, end with a triple. Good day for Rors. 

Click to expand...

Wow. Unreal. Head is nowhere near correct I don't think. You just know he'll go out and play well tomorrow now he's dead and buried.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jul 18, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Some shot from Woods from there.

Yeah there were rumours about a problem with the back during the week. Would be sad to see
		
Click to expand...

Theres always rumours ðŸ˜‚ everytime he makes a face people say oh his back is gone. I'm sure he is stiff alot of the time but I dont think he suffers from the severe pain he did before


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151849998352625665


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			I havenâ€™t attempted to prove anyone wrong. Iâ€™ve pointed out the mistake and left it for him to go look up which I assume he has.

If you look, itâ€™s actually someone trying to say that I was wrong to call it the Union Jack. So well done getting that backwards.
		
Click to expand...

You're very good at trying to twist things when it is very clear what you were trying to do.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151849998352625665


Click to expand...

It's a good job he's very good at golf ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			You're very good at trying to twist things when it is very clear what you were trying to do.
		
Click to expand...

He only answered the guy's comment about flags, we don't need the Spanish inquisition. 




Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151849998352625665


Click to expand...

Haha this is great. DJ is basically Ricky Bobby from Talladega Nights.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			biggest hypocrite on here TBH, does the same any chance he get, but doesn't like a taste of his own medicine
		
Click to expand...

Surprised at his reaction, always had him down as one that gives as good as he gets. 

Guess we all have off days.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Surprised at his reaction, always had him down as one that gives as good as he gets.

Guess we all have off days.
		
Click to expand...

Letâ€™s be honest Craw it was a clear attempt at a bit of a wind up - sort of expected from yourself with a touch of humour , was more the follow on from someone who throws his teddies everywhere when he is challenged. End of the day itâ€™s a shame the thread just had to include posters and not just be left about the golf 

Patrick just having a little cry , prob a touch worried about his match tonight

As for Rory - no doubt the lad is going to be gutted about the round , havenâ€™t seen it but got to be hard with all that pressure and then messing up the first hole. Letâ€™s hope he has a better round tomorrow- thankfully my bet Lowry is doing well - just want to hear him swear again on the coverage , he has a great style about it when he does it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Surprised at his reaction, always had him down as one that gives as good as he gets.

Guess we all have off days.
		
Click to expand...

likes to dish it out, but can't take


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			He only answered the guy's comment about flags, we don't need the Spanish inquisition. 

Click to expand...

Sure it was the Spanish and not the French??


----------



## Del_Boy (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Letâ€™s just stick to talking about the competition and golfers
		
Click to expand...

What a crap round by Rory


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Del_Boy said:



			What a crap round by Rory
		
Click to expand...

Yep looks like he has had a really bad round


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Letâ€™s be honest Craw it was a clear attempt at a bit of a wind up - sort of expected from yourself with a touch of humour , was more the follow on from someone who throws his teddies everywhere when he is challenged

Patrick just having a little cry , prob a touch worried about his match tonight

As for Rory - no doubt the lad is going to be gutted about the round , havenâ€™t seen it but got to be hard with all that pressure and then messing up the first hole. Letâ€™s hope he has a better round tomorrow- thankfully my bet Lowry is doing well - just want to hear him swear again on the coverage , he has a great style about it when he does it ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

don't worry, i'm not i will be on a post about it if i play badly in the i played today tread, but thanks for your concern  and just proved my point


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Letâ€™s be honest Craw it was a clear attempt at a bit of a wind up - sort of expected from yourself with a touch of humour , was more the follow on from someone who throws his teddies everywhere when he is challenged

Patrick just having a little cry , prob a touch worried about his match tonight

As for Rory - no doubt the lad is going to be gutted about the round , havenâ€™t seen it but got to be hard with all that pressure and then messing up the first hole. Letâ€™s hope he has a better round tomorrow- thankfully my bet Lowry is doing well - just want to hear him swear again on the coverage , he has a great style about it when he does it ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Negative, mine was pure banter, bit of jest at your "love" of Rory. 

Water off a ducks back.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			You're very good at trying to twist things when it is very clear what you were trying to do.
		
Click to expand...

Someone asks why he doesnâ€™t have an Irish flag. I answer. Someone tells me my answer contains a mistake. I point out it doesnâ€™t and thatâ€™s an urban myth. 

Youâ€™re the one twisting things...


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 18, 2019)

So... golf eih?  

Think Rory will make the cut?

Will Molinari recover too?


----------



## Parsaregood (Jul 18, 2019)

Can rory break the course record again and make the cut ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Tiger's hit a fairway  Very tidy shot into the par 3 4th as well, swing looking good so far apart from the tee shot on 1.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

Tiger just knifed a pitch. Ive got that shot in the bag


----------



## Humpy (Jul 18, 2019)

Whilst no-one can deny that McIlroy has had a very bad day if he employs any sort of mind coach I think they should be saying to him "You've had 15 decent holes and you hold the course record here so forget the 3 bad holes and go play"!! 

I think it'll be a massive task to make the cut; a lot will depend on the weather he faces tomorrow but regardless I can see him shooting a 66/67 to at least give him something to smile about.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 18, 2019)

The course is beating everyone up and its not even that windy.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

Shall we blame his Caddie? 
Or just put it down to him being a Streaky player ðŸ˜‚

But if Rory does turn up tomorrow heâ€™s still got this ðŸ‘ŠðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Negative, mine was pure banter, bit of jest at your "love" of Rory.

Water off a ducks back. 

Click to expand...

No worries Craw ðŸ‘

Hopefully Iâ€™ll get to watch a bit more tomorrow and see how he does - from his interview looks like he got nervous on the first


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No worries Craw ðŸ‘

Hopefully Iâ€™ll get to watch a bit more tomorrow and see how he does - from his interview looks like he got nervous on the first
		
Click to expand...

4 majors & 20 pga wins and he got nervous?
Strange ðŸ¤”


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			4 majors & 20 pga wins and he got nervous?
Strange ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

You not believe his interview then?


----------



## Humpy (Jul 18, 2019)

He wouldn't be human if he wasn't nervous at any major. But it's a case of channelling the nerves.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2019)

Coffey said:



			The course is beating everyone up and its not even that windy.
		
Click to expand...


Tbf it's got up this afternoon


Its windy out my back garden. It will be worse at my club and portrush will be worse again as it's even more exposed.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 18, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Tbf it's got up this afternoon


Its windy out my back garden. It will be worse at my club and portrush will be worse again as it's even more exposed.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the flags I was watching were a bit sheltered then as they didn't seem to be blowing that hard.

It seems to be getting up when the squals come through and dying back down again.

People are missing by small margins and the course punishes you greatly for it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			You not believe his interview then?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sceptical ðŸ¤¨


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			4 majors & 20 pga wins and he got nervous?
Strange ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...


To be fair he's made huge strides mentally, play like that a few years back and he'd have booked an appointment with these fellas


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2019)

Yeah its only day 1 and thats not even finished yet but... c'mon Brooks at least give the lads a chance!


----------



## ger147 (Jul 18, 2019)

Woods well on his way to playing himself out of contention on Day 1. He could post a similar number to Rory and struggle to make the weekend as well.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2019)

Roryâ€™s gone back out there I see


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 18, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Maybe the flags I was watching were a bit sheltered then as they didn't seem to be blowing that hard.

It seems to be getting up when the squals come through and dying back down again.

People are missing by small margins and the course punishes you greatly for it.
		
Click to expand...


Always the way.  Breeze first then rain arrives.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Humpy said:



			He wouldn't be human if he wasn't nervous at any major. But it's a case of channelling the nerves.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly - I reckon he prob hasnâ€™t had this level of expectation on him in his whole career and he prob took by surprise , real shame for him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Woods well on his way to playing himself out of contention on Day 1. He could post a similar number to Rory and struggle to make the weekend as well.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder what odds youâ€™d have got on them both missing the cut.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			To be fair he's made huge strides mentally, play like that a few years back and he'd have booked an appointment with these fellas

Click to expand...

I donâ€™t believe he has,when the goings tough heâ€™s one of the weakest imo.
Fair play to him today he recovered well,but strange decisions and lack of concentration cost him dear.
He needs a strong caddie to keep him in the moment,heâ€™s making the wrong decisions himself.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			Yeah its only day 1 and thats not even finished yet but... c'mon Brooks at least give the lads a chance!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a machine


----------



## TH63 (Jul 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure what he did, it sounded like he had to hit 3 tee shots and may have even played the wrong ball at one point.
		
Click to expand...

I heard that Duval hit two provisionals, so five off the tee, then found his second ball but thought it was his third, which is playing the wrong ball, so back to the tee?
I have two questions, surely unless he declared his second as lost, then it automatically became the ball in play? And why go back to the tee? Worst case scenario is to back from where he played the wrong ball??


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

What the hellâ€™s going on? I leave work and TW is E and looking pretty comfortable. Get home, the wheels have come off and heâ€™s +4. Nice one Tiger! 

Brooks smashing it again, heâ€™s a Major machine.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

TH63 said:



			I heard that Duval hit two provisionals, so five off the tee, then found his second ball but thought it was his third, which is playing the wrong ball, so back to the tee?
I have two questions, surely unless he declared his second as lost, then it automatically became the ball in play? And why go back to the tee? Worst case scenario is to back from where he played the wrong ball??
		
Click to expand...

No it wasn't that, I don't think. His final score was reduced from 15 to 13 when they realised he'd played the 1st provisional rather than the 2nd provisional as originally thought. So he must have buggered something else up as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2019)

Humpy said:



			He wouldn't be human if he wasn't nervous at any major. But it's a case of channelling the nerves.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure he gets nervous but that's a weak excuse for slapping it out of bounds and then hitting a pants 2nd attempt as well. Every player in the field will get nervous. Except Brooks and DJ obviously, I don't think they have normal human emotions like that.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Huge expectation on Rory to be fair to him but going O.B. is just honking from a man of his talent.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll see Tiger tomorrow, something not right here. If thatâ€™s the case, I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll see him again this year until possibly the playoffs at the earliest, could be done for the year.

Rahm playing some fantastic stuff so far today. Likes playing in Ireland doesnâ€™t he!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll see Tiger tomorrow, something not right here. If thatâ€™s the case, I donâ€™t think weâ€™ll see him again this year until possibly the playoffs at the earliest, could be done for the year.

*Rahm playing some fantastic stuff so far today*. Likes playing in Ireland doesnâ€™t he!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely gutted, i had him at 16/1 with betway at home. Any round leader pays out and i genuinely can't recall the reason i didn't put it on (blaming daughter needing a drink)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Just been listening to 5live and they had Craig Connelly on - how great is he , really great insight and also shouting abuse at his fellow caddies as they walk by ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Woods doesnâ€™t look comfortable at all - hope all the effort of last year and the start of this hasnâ€™t taken the toil on his back or other areas in his body have now suffered because of the back. Hope itâ€™s nothin serious but looks in pain

Great to see Rahm , Fleetwood and Hatton doing well

And who has thrown up over Finauâ€™s top ðŸ¤®


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2019)

Just missed the re-run, what club did Rory hit on the first?


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

IainP said:



			Just missed the re-run, what club did Rory hit on the first?
		
Click to expand...

2 iron


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2019)

IainP said:



			Just missed the re-run, what club did Rory hit on the first?
		
Click to expand...

2i?


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			2 iron
		
Click to expand...

Ta. So not overly aggressive, on the face of it a sensible choice just poorly executed.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

IainP said:



			Ta. So not overly aggressive, on the face of it a sensible choice just poorly executed.
		
Click to expand...

yeah right defensive choice just a pretty nervy poor swing, hit the reload left but not as bad but then pushed his luck from a bad lie and hit it into the cabbage left again (and had to drop), decent pitch but missed the putt


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Laura Davies describing JB Holmes as â€œquickâ€. Has she seen him play before?


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			No it wasn't that, I don't think. His final score was reduced from 15 to 13 when they realised he'd played the 1st provisional rather than the 2nd provisional as originally thought. So he must have buggered something else up as well.
		
Click to expand...

Seems it has been adjusted to a 14 now!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Love how Ewan Murray has two default descriptions for a missed golf shot depending on which way they miss. 

Left: Hands too active, canâ€™t release the left side

Right: Got in front of it, body out of sync

Never mentions strike, itâ€™s always the same recycled rubbish over and over again. Painful to listen to at times.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

The strike for these guys is rarely off centre. Their bad shots are all to do with club face or path issues. I was listening on the radio when Rory teed off and he absolutely nutted it.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Love how Ewan Murray has two default descriptions for a missed golf shot depending on which way they miss. 

Left: Hands too active, canâ€™t release the left side

Right: Got in front of it, body out of sync

Never mentions strike, itâ€™s always the same recycled rubbish over and over again. Painful to listen to at times.
		
Click to expand...


He be right 99% of the time commentating on me if he added in too quick from top


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Blimey havenâ€™t seen Woods swinging that badly since that 6 month period before his back fusion - looks all over the place and each poor swing seems to have a grimace.
The best thing would be if itâ€™s done to a lack of practise as opposed to anything physical


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

If I saw JB Holmes on a street corner I'd give him a quid for a cup of tea!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey havenâ€™t seen Woods swinging that badly since that 6 month period before his back fusion - looks all over the place and each poor swing seems to have a grimace.
The best thing would be if itâ€™s done to a lack of practise as opposed to anything physical
		
Click to expand...

He's absolutely chopping his way round. At least Rory was just a couple of loose holes. This is car crash golf from the GOAT!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

I just think heâ€™s playing rubbish having watched him some more. Did a pretty aggressive recoil swish after his last poor iron and didnâ€™t seem to grimace after that, think itâ€™s just lack of practice/tournament reps. Needs to re-assess his schedule for next year and work out what his body is capable of, pointless just turning up at the majors this rusty. 

Said in the presser the game wasnâ€™t where he wanted it to be, that was a red flag, hopefully he learns from this and preps better for next year. Even playing the John Deere last week would have helped, doesnâ€™t need to come over and play the Scottish.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			I just think heâ€™s playing rubbish having watched him some more. Did a pretty aggressive recoil swish after his last poor iron and didnâ€™t seem to grimace after that, think itâ€™s just lack of practice/tournament reps. Needs to re-assess his schedule for next year and work out what his body is capable of, pointless just turning up at the majors this rusty.

Said in the presser the game wasnâ€™t where he wanted it to be, that was a red flag, hopefully he learns from this and preps better for next year. Even playing the John Deere last week would have helped, doesnâ€™t need to come over and play the Scottish.
		
Click to expand...

Even Tiger can't play for a month and expect to be "match fit".
It just doesn't work like that, no matter how much you might be swinging at home.
I don't understand his scheduling.
If he can't play a couple of weeks on the bounce then maybe he needs to think about whether he should be out there at all.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 18, 2019)

ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey havenâ€™t seen Woods swinging that badly since that 6 month period before his back fusion - looks all over the place and each poor swing seems to have a grimace.
The best thing would be if itâ€™s done to a lack of practise as opposed to anything physical
		
Click to expand...

Still one ahead of McIlroy


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

MacIntyre vs Fowler. This should be good.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still one ahead of McIlroy
		
Click to expand...

That's not exactly something to brag about is it?!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:








MacIntyre vs Fowler. This should be good.
		
Click to expand...

They are normally good but that was so wooden , the one with Pepperall was brilliant but this wasnâ€™t great viewing -

Great round from the young lad today though


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are normally good but that was so wooden , the one with Pepperall was brilliant but this wasnâ€™t great viewing -

Great round from the young lad today though
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, wasn't the best in the end (posted before watching), better with two guys that know eachother so feel more comfortable giving out the banter.

This doesn't sound great: https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/tiger-woods-makes-worrying-admission-after-opening-round


----------



## drdel (Jul 18, 2019)

PieMan said:



			That's not exactly something to brag about is it?!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I would !


----------



## PieMan (Jul 18, 2019)

drdel said:



			I would !
		
Click to expand...

No you mean Duval not Rory!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 18, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Yeah, wasn't the best in the end (posted before watching), better with two guys that know eachother so feel more comfortable giving out the banter.

This doesn't sound great: https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-news/tiger-woods-makes-worrying-admission-after-opening-round

Click to expand...

You could see he didnâ€™t look comfortable at all - does it tell the story of why he hasnâ€™t been playing much because the back is troubling and he is in pain again ? He has to be careful surely or he could do serious damage


----------



## PieMan (Jul 18, 2019)

Given the state of his back and what he said in his press conference about his lack of play before today, Tiger did bloody well to beat Rory by a shot and not Duval!!

Once he has a nice rub down from the physio he'll be a new man......!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 18, 2019)

Would be nice if the Beeb showed more highlights of some of the golfers at the right end of the leaderboard. 
Who wants to see Rory & Tiger chomping it around ðŸ˜†


----------



## PieMan (Jul 18, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Would be nice if the Beeb showed more highlights of some of the golfers at the right end of the leaderboard.
Who wants to see Rory & Tiger chomping it around ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather see Rory's 8, 7 and four putt,
Tigers woes and Duvals disasters than some of the others birdies and eagles to be hoenst - far more entertaining and relative to us ordinary golfers!!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wolf (Jul 18, 2019)

Didnt see much today but what I did see I enjoyed. I also must  be the only one on here liking the Nike offerings so far I quite like a funky shirt.

Still long way to go but nice to see Lowry, Noren, Happybarnrat and few others up there.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are normally good but *that was so wooden* , the one with Pepperall was brilliant but this wasnâ€™t great viewing -

Great round from the young lad today though
		
Click to expand...

A tad harsh considering young Bob has only been on tour for two minutes and doesn't like the limelight. This is a young boy with great family traditions who turned down a practice round with Patrick Reed at the tail end of last year as he didn't feel comfortable being in a practice round with the Masters champion when he was starting out his professional career. Apart from rounds 1 & 2 last week I doubt these two guys have ever clapped eyes on each other never mind have to do a challenge and gel in front of the cameras. 

I has hoping that Bob was going to challenge Ricky with the Shinty stick that was in the bag!


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2019)

Looks a cracking morning at Royal Portrush ðŸ˜€


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2019)

Got to be a massive disappointment for Rory, obviously, but for me heâ€™s got to sort out his mental game, that at the moment is his biggest problem.
We all know when heâ€™s on it and playing well, he makes it look stupid easy and his ball striking is his second to none.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 19, 2019)

JimÃ©nez is absolutely class, loving the shades ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 19, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Got to be a massive disappointment for Rory, obviously, but for me heâ€™s got to sort out his mental game, that at the moment is his biggest problem.
We all know when heâ€™s on it and playing well, he makes it look stupid easy and his ball striking is his second to none.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree, itâ€™s all in his head. For me he talks up his chances so much before every major and all that does for him is heap pressure on himself. Every major, especially The Open and Masters he does the same and now itâ€™s almost predictable that he will have 1 day where he loses any chance of winning which i think is his â€˜heads goneâ€™ day. 

Needs to play his chances down, do a little less media and come in quietly confident and not bursting with â€˜watch me Iâ€™m going to winâ€™.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2019)

Had a cracking day over here yesterday.

Brilliant organisation, atmosphere. Superbly run as always, even got a golf lesson in!

Course is simply stunning


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151936724882337792


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

BrianM said:



			Got to be a massive disappointment for Rory, obviously, but for me heâ€™s got to sort out his mental game, that at the moment is his biggest problem.
We all know when heâ€™s on it and playing well, he makes it look stupid easy and his ball striking is his second to none.
		
Click to expand...

100%

As I said yesterday, on it and he's got a chance of winning every event going but when it starts going wrong, there is something mentally that happens and he either loses concentration (that short putt missed) or seems to go too hard at the ball and miss target more often. For me, he doesn't have the ability to grind out a score and where others could turn a +3 or 4 into a +1 or even par, as his finish shows he can't seem to do it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2019)

Nice start for Hatton!

5 looks a bit tough today, out of bounds just off the back of the green, the pin sat just below a steep slope. Knock it in the rough off the tee and could easily fire one through the green OB. Gonna be a good challenge.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Had a cracking day over here yesterday.

Brilliant organisation, atmosphere. Superbly run as always, even got a golf lesson in!

Course is simply stunning
		
Click to expand...

Glad you had a good day.
What lesson did you have,how long was it and who with?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2019)

a Question for those who might have played it, the OOB left and right on the first any reason for this and is it still the case for normal play on the course


huds1475 said:



			Had a cracking day over here yesterday.

Brilliant organisation, atmosphere. Superbly run as always, even got a golf lesson in!

Course is simply stunning
		
Click to expand...


was it a Course management lesson with Rory??


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Nice start for Hatton!

5 looks a bit tough today, out of bounds just off the back of the green, the pin sat just below a steep slope. Knock it in the rough off the tee and could easily fire one through the green OB. Gonna be a good challenge.
		
Click to expand...

Great hole

Tiger looking a bit better this morning,doing his shoe laces up sitting down ( I would struggle with that.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 19, 2019)

Come on Ashton turner, have 20p each way on him at 2000/1. Saw him at the range on Tuesday and he was striping it


----------



## Big_G (Jul 19, 2019)

Not a fan of links courses, but wow what a course and setup this is


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

Big_G said:



			Not a fan of links courses, but wow what a course and setup this is 

Click to expand...


Neither am I but what I will say about links golf is, it is the ultimate challenge and I don't just mean out there this week I mean any proper links anywhere, just so happens I'm playing last years Open Championship venue this afternoon.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Neither am I but what I will say about links golf is, it is the ultimate challenge and I don't just mean out there this week I mean any proper links anywhere, just so happens I'm playing last years Open Championship venue this afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

enjoy, hope the weather stays like it is here at the moment for you


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

On the road pretty much all day today so I'll be listening in to talksport2 wall to wall coverage.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2019)

Bloody hell Tiger looks like heâ€™s swallowed a wasp and got anaphylactic shock


----------



## IanM (Jul 19, 2019)

Monsoon in South East Wales this morning, first rain for over 3 weeks.

Meanwhile, Tiger has just walked down the stairs to the first tee looking like a guy with a bad back!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Just watching yesterdayâ€™s hilights. 
Was the a shout of fore from Rory on the 1st? 
Or maybe hoping to get a break off a spectator.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2019)

Tiger knocks it almost exactly where he did yesterday, down the left in the rough. Good start


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2019)

To me Tiger just doesn't look comfortable at all. With this being the last major of the year, how many more times do we think we might see him for the rest of the season?

From memory in his prime he always had quite a light playing schedule than the other top players - are we now going to be seeing 'part-time' Tiger?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Tiger knocks it almost exactly where he did yesterday, down the left in the rough. Good start 

Click to expand...

Tiger's on the plane home mentally I suspect.

Meanwhile there is a golf tournament on....


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

TIGER


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2019)

Boom. Birdie on the first. He's shooting 62 today and making the cut.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Tiger does look tired either way

Almost like he has aged 10 years since he won the masters in April


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

Glad I have a wee bit of cash on Spieth now. 

Putter is hoting up. ðŸ”¥ðŸ”¥ðŸ”¥ðŸ”¥


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Tiger does look tired either way

Almost like he has aged 10 years since he won the masters in April
		
Click to expand...

He is struggling again with his back sadly. Shows how phenomenal his Master's win was. Golfing with a fused back!!

Incredible scenes.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Glad I have a wee bit of cash on Spieth now.

Putter is hoting up. ðŸ”¥ðŸ”¥ðŸ”¥ðŸ”¥
		
Click to expand...

He went on a good run yeesterday didn't he but seemed to slip back.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

Bloody hell Spieth. 

Is this really the Open? People are making birdies and eagles left right and centre at the moment.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2019)

Someone stop JB Holmes plz.

Rahm could be on the verge of a meltdown here.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

What is Fleetwood wearing???

Do these guys not have any input on their wardrobe? Or did he get dressed in the dark?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

Rahm Holly smoke batman!


----------



## IanM (Jul 19, 2019)

Never a huge fan of Lehman, but how nice seeing him walk up 18th with his son on the Bag for his last exemption.   Great memories for them.

And Jonny Rahm spending my winnings on a Friday AM!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			What is Fleetwood wearing???

Do these guys not have any input on their wardrobe? Or did he get dressed in the dark?
		
Click to expand...

If you sell your soul to Nike I imagine you wear what they send you to a certain extent. Maybe they get to veto just one outfit per event or something.  I'd be interested to know actually.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 19, 2019)

That spot where Fleetwoods ball stopped was exactly where I was standing on Tuesday.

Every single player rolled their ball down there to see if it would go into the hazard. Not one did. 

Was amazing to see how the prepare for different scenarios and Fleetwood will have known if he leaks it right slightly and it runs down the slope it will be absolutely fine


----------



## IanM (Jul 19, 2019)

On the clothing theme..................... van Rooyen's trousers!! (??)  Could warrant a thread all of their own!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2019)

IanM said:



			On the clothing theme..................... van Rooyen's trousers!! (??)  Could warrant a thread all of their own!
		
Click to expand...

not wrong there, awful looking things, like cheap tracksuit bottoms


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 19, 2019)

Speith hits a marshall who had no idea a ball was coming in her direction, because no one shouted. They need to start penalising players for this


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2019)

SaintHacker said:



			Speith hits a marshall who had no idea a ball was coming in her direction, because no one shouted. They need to start penalising players for this
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152172788997918725
This one? Looked like he shouted to me.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 19, 2019)

SaintHacker said:



			Speith hits a marshall who had no idea a ball was coming in her direction, because no one shouted. They need to start penalising players for this
		
Click to expand...

Got a cracking lie too.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151902407959298048


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2019)

SaintHacker said:



			Speith hits a marshall who had no idea a ball was coming in her direction, because no one shouted. They need to start penalising players for this
		
Click to expand...


It did not hit anyone


----------



## woofers (Jul 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152172788997918725
This one? Looked like he shouted to me.
		
Click to expand...

Not to me.
Looks like he pointed and turned away - no shout.


----------



## IanM (Jul 19, 2019)

I didnt hear a shout, just the US PGA "pointing!"   And it didnt look like it hit anyone either (thankfully)


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

Who the hell is Justin Harding?? He's -6 for the day! Loooads of people under par this morning, they keep saying conditions could take a turn for the worst this afternoon though.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			He is struggling again with his back sadly. Shows how phenomenal his Master's win was. Golfing with a fused back!!

Incredible scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it yes,


Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152172788997918725
This one? Looked like he shouted to me.
		
Click to expand...

He didnâ€™t, I was watching for that shot and he just said â€œmy godâ€ and raised his arm

I did think at time he should have shouted but the pundits didnâ€™t mention it


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 19, 2019)

IanM said:



			I didnt hear a shout, just the US PGA "pointing!"   And it didnt look like it hit anyone either (thankfully)
		
Click to expand...

If it didn't actually hit her it was very very close by the way she jumped. But that's beside the point, she was in danger (as we're some other spectators) and he didn't shout


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

C'mon Justin Rose. Great eagle. Hold it together through Calamity Corner. Would love to see him win


----------



## DRW (Jul 19, 2019)

Westwood just gone birdie birdie, would love to see him, Fleetwood, Rose, McDowell or Lowry to win.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Who the hell is Justin Harding?? He's -6 for the day! Loooads of people under par this morning, they keep saying conditions could take a turn for the worst this afternoon though.
		
Click to expand...

One of a select group of players carrying the terrible responsibility of my cash...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

pendodave said:



			One of a select group of players carrying the terrible responsibility of my cash...
		
Click to expand...

What odds was he? I've literally never heard of him.

Lowry has started on bloody fire, three birdies! Are you Koepka in disguise?


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What odds was he? I've literally never heard of him.

Lowry has started on bloody fire, three birdies! Are you Koepka in disguise?
		
Click to expand...


Hes a saffer with some decent form on links courses before but been out of form of late really, was 800s on Betfair I know that much! There again JB Holmes was 1000 (and theres 3k bet on him at 1000!)


----------



## Coffey (Jul 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What odds was he? I've literally never heard of him.

Lowry has started on bloody fire, three birdies! Are you Koepka in disguise?
		
Click to expand...

He finished t12 at the masters. Was sitting pretty after the first 2  rounds but dropped back slightly on the last day


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			Hes a saffer with some decent form on links courses before but been out of form of late really, was 800s on Betfair I know that much! There again JB Holmes was 1000 (and theres 3k bet on him at 1000!)
		
Click to expand...

I'd be cashing that out tonight if I was him! No way he lasts the weekend.



Coffey said:



			He finished t12 at the masters. Was sitting pretty after the first 2  rounds but dropped back slightly on the last day
		
Click to expand...

Strange, I don't remember him at all. Oh well. Maybe it's just because his name isn't as memorable as the other South Africans.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What odds was he? I've literally never heard of him.
		
Click to expand...

i have him at 13s for a top 20.
He won in Qatar earlier in the year, which is breezy and has a sprinkling of good links players as past champions.
Ironically, there doesn't seem to be much wind at all as yet....


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2019)

The waitresses in Portrush are in for a treat with Tiger having some time on his hands this weekend


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2019)

Had a full swing lesson. Wanted to look @ balance and rotation.

Pro was ZoÃ© Allen from Lurgan GC.  Very good 15 minutes, would recommend to anyone in the area looking for help.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			He is struggling again with his back sadly. Shows how phenomenal his Master's win was. Golfing with a fused back!!

Incredible scenes.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. He can't practice much any more and on stiff days will be hard work, was also cold there yesterday. 

Was patently obvious yesterday when we were watching him. Impressed that he saw the round through.

His jet is quite nice though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The waitresses in Portrush are in for a treat with Tiger having some time on his hands this weekend
		
Click to expand...

Rory will probably give him a tour of his old stomping ground.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

Is the legendary Kelly's nightclub still over the road?

I had a couple of great weekends in their in my early 20's.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Is the legendary Kelly's nightclub still over the road?

I had a couple of great weekends in their in my early 20's.
		
Click to expand...

Did Glenn Miller ever play there?   ;-)


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			It is but its called Kellys Hotel and Golf complex.
The nightclub is still there but now called Lush.


Remember many years ago their being several rooms then at one point late on, it became one.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it just all opened up. It was such a friendly place. 

Had a couple of amazing trips to Portstewart and took in a few surrounding courses.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Rory will probably give him a tour of his old stomping ground.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Rory is a pill popping extra marital shagger like Tiger? May be proven wrong over time. We will have to wait and see


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Not sure Rory is a pill popping extra marital shagger like Tiger? May be proven wrong over time. We will have to wait and see
		
Click to expand...

Maybe after yesterdayâ€™s performance he should give it a tryðŸ˜‚


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The waitresses in Portrush are in for a treat with Tiger having some time on his hands this weekend
		
Click to expand...

I suspect Sunningdale will be the same next week


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I suspect Sunningdale will be the same next week 

Click to expand...

Oh hell yeah! I live like Tiger and play like Rory. Win win ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2019)

Captainron said:



			The waitresses in Portrush are in for a treat with Tiger having some time on his hands this weekend
		
Click to expand...

Do you think his back will be up to all that?!! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Do you think his back will be up to all that?!! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

If Homer gave him some tips on a quick recovery he would have them up all night


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Do you think his back will be up to all that?!! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing how well high heels massage your back!

ðŸ˜œ


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			It's amazing how well high heels massage your back!

ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

They tend to just be barefoot in Thailand.......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2019)

PieMan said:



			They tend to just be barefoot in Thailand.......ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Tashy on here??


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 19, 2019)

What a pile of drivel they are whittering on about on Radio 5 live.

 More discussion on the state of Tiger's back and if he may stop playing any comp where it may be cool weather than on any actual golf.

Obviously the producer has no idea about golf!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 19, 2019)

More commentry on David Duval than the leader............


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 19, 2019)

No doubt Lowry is "fighting it" last few holes but credit to him, 3 tremendous up and downs. 

Can he do 4???


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

saving_par said:



			What a pile of drivel they are whittering on about on Radio 5 live.

More discussion on the state of Tiger's back and if he may stop playing any comp where it may be cool weather than on any actual golf.

Obviously the producer has no idea about golf!
		
Click to expand...

That's why I've got it on talksport2 it's actual commentary


----------



## User62651 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lowry and Holmes showing the 'athletes' that there's nowt wrong with a beer gut and a redneck ginger beard to get on in golf.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh Rory, this could be great!!! Come on


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			That's why I've got it on talksport2 it's actual commentary
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, will have a search around for that. Don't listen to much sport on radio so never thought of that one.


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 19, 2019)

Rory got a chance to get back to 2 over with a good chance at eagle.

Come on Rors


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2019)

Has anyone been keeping count of the "apologies for language" ?


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2019)

What odds of Rory missing the cut by one, then expect endless re-runs of the tiddler missed yesterday?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

saving_par said:



*What a pile of drivel they are whittering on about on Radio 5 live*.

More discussion on the state of Tiger's back and if he may stop playing any comp where it may be cool weather than on any actual golf.

Obviously the producer has no idea about golf!
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. I was listening to them all morning at work. Mark Chapman is the worst, he really does start the most inane and banal conversations, and the rest of them all chime in as if they're sat about in a coffee house rather than broadcasting live to a nation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

He is prob going to miss the cut but thatâ€™s a quality round of golf - gutted for him that couple of silly holes cost him. Great for McDowell making the cut and great round from Lowery


----------



## Crow (Jul 19, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Tell me about it. I was listening to them all morning at work. Mark Chapman is the worst, he really does start the most inane and banal conversations, and the rest of them all chime in as if they're sat about in a coffee house rather than broadcasting live to a nation.
		
Click to expand...

I think that they believe that their audience are listening to them for the whole day and so might get a little tired of just golf, so they introduce some "humour" as this will be enjoyed by the listeners. Surely they should realise that most people just dip in and out on the radio?

This morning I heard some inane drivel about a car being stuck in some mud and how a commentator was being excluded from a WhatsApp group because of their part in this hilarious tale, it went on for so long that I turned the radio off.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 19, 2019)

Meghan MacLaren from our club is on 5 Live - anyone heard much of her and how she came across? Nice intelligent girl.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

Crow said:



			I think that they believe that their audience are listening to them for the whole day and so might get a little tired of just golf, so they introduce some "humour" as this will be enjoyed by the listeners. Surely they should realise that most people just dip in and out on the radio?

This morning I heard some inane drivel about a car being stuck in some mud and how a commentator was being excluded from a WhatsApp group because of their part in this hilarious tale, it went on for so long that I turned the radio off.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah! They debated it for hours about how 'Chappers' was to be roundly booed because he sat in the car instead of helping them push it out or something. Who bloody cares!


----------



## Coffey (Jul 19, 2019)

If he misses the cut by 1 shot, he will be killing him self over that missed 1 footer. Unbelievable


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Coffey said:



			If he misses the cut by 1 shot, he will be killing him self over that missed 1 footer. Unbelievable
		
Click to expand...

Maybe itâ€™ll teach him to keep his head in future.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

AmandaJR said:



			Meghan MacLaren from our club is on 5 Live - anyone heard much of her and how she came across? Nice intelligent girl.
		
Click to expand...

She has come across well when I have listened to the coverage and she was speaking , certainly knowledgable - had a great chat with Connelly


----------



## IanM (Jul 19, 2019)

Come on Rory.... big finish!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 19, 2019)

Well played Rory great effort.

Just donâ€™t get that play on the last leaving 200 yards in when needing a birdie.
G-Mac has 159 in and both Roryâ€™s playing partners more aggressive.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2019)

Well those 2 days to some degree show both ends of the Rory spectrum! Horror show in parts yesterday (on 3 holes), exceptional ball striking and round in 65 today. Fair play to him for todays round, took some that!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

Gutted for him , showed some balls today and gave it a real fight , bet the atmosphere whilst he was on that charge was amazing.

After Woods round today i wonder when we will see him tee up again this season ?

Showing a lot of emotion in the interview- guess that shows how much stress and be pressure there must have been on him


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Yep good effort from Rory,but finished 10 behind the leader after 2 rounds ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸.


----------



## Reemul (Jul 19, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yep good effort from Rory,but finished 10 behind the leader after 2 rounds ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸.
		
Click to expand...

Yep and 7 of them are on just 2 holes, shows how tough the game can be even for pro's.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Reemul said:



			Yep and 7 of them are on just 2 holes, shows how tough the game can be even for pro's.
		
Click to expand...

But 16 yesterday was just stupid.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

Decent effort by McIlroy but just too much to do. I still think he has to find a way to grind those extra one or two shots off that others manage to when it's not going well. Felt for him in the interview though and you can see what it meant to him. What a good leaderboard for British fans though with Tommy, Lee, Justin and of course Shane for the Irish to get behind. Hope they are still in the same sort of places after tomorrow and we can see six or seven golfers going toe to toe in tricky conditions on Sunday


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

Crow said:



			This morning I heard some inane drivel about a car being stuck in some mud and how a commentator was being excluded from a WhatsApp group because of their part in this hilarious tale, it went on for so long that I turned the radio off.
		
Click to expand...

I think it was this one;


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1151764547436515328


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Is the legendary Kelly's nightclub still over the road?

I had a couple of great weekends in their in my early 20's.
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate.

Looks like we have similar nocturnal histories!


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 19, 2019)

Had a good day at the open.  Rain wasnt as bad as expected. 

Course proving a great test. Could make for some riveting excitement come Sunday evening with calamity proving a difficult par, 17 a good birdie chance and 18 being a real mixed bag.


----------



## azazel (Jul 19, 2019)

Not content with being Scottish golf's hottest prospect in some time, Bob MacIntyre appears to be a decent lad as well:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/49052259


----------



## Captainron (Jul 19, 2019)

koepka or rose for me. Pedigree


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Decent effort by McIlroy
		
Click to expand...

Decent ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Decent ? 

Click to expand...

Don't be obtuse. You know full well I mean it was a decent effort to play so well today and get within touching distance of making the weekend. Doesn't detract from the poor first round and as I've said already, too much damage done yesterday, especially that missed tap in


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Don't be obtuse. You know full well I mean it was a decent effort to play so well today and get within touching distance of making the weekend. Doesn't detract from the poor first round and as I've said already, too much damage done yesterday, especially that missed tap in
		
Click to expand...


Don't try and deflect your comment on me, he shot 65 and you called his effort decent, how's your game coming along Tiger ? 

For the record, just watched the highlights and Rory was magnificent today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Don't try and deflect your comment on me, he shot 65 and you called his effort decent, how's your game coming along Tiger ?

For the record, just watched the highlights and Rory was magnificent today.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever. It's called an opinion. It's what happens on a forum.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Whatever. It's called an opinion. .
		
Click to expand...

If you think shooting 6 under (low round of the day I believe) in the Open Championship  "decent" is just an opinion then it's my opinion you're opinion is utter nonsense.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Don't try and deflect your comment on me, he shot 65 and you called his effort decent, how's your game coming along Tiger ?

For the record, just watched the highlights and Rory was magnificent today.
		
Click to expand...

What about the wedge he chucked in the bunker on the 15th was it? 

A championship is played over 4 days. Fair play, he played well today but I don't think anyone needs to fall over themselves dishing out congrats to him after he effectively had a day to free wheel after the shambles yesterday.


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			If you think shooting 6 under (low round of the day I believe) in the Open Championship  "decent" is just an opinion then it's my opinion you're opinion is utter nonsense. 

Click to expand...

I think you're being pedantic.  I understand what Homer meant and I took "Decent" as being a damned good effort and an opinion is just that.  An opinion, not a statement of fact, it's a persons viewpoint.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			What about the wedge he chucked in the bunker on the 15th was it?

.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, what about it ? It wasn't on the highlights so I didn't see it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I don't know, what about it ? It wasn't on the highlights so I didn't see it.
		
Click to expand...

I belive it may have been 15. He's at +2 absolutely smokes his drive so far that the commentary even mention he is in the range heâ€™s no good at. Duly pops a wedge the bunker and blows a massive chance.

Don't get me wrong. He played well today, but if you only saw the highlights (on BBC I presume) then obviously you'll have only seen his good bits.

My point being that his round which you're correct was joint best of the day was hardly flawless. He made a decent attempt to get back into it, but over half the field was at par or better today. It was an easier day and he had less pressure on him as nobody expected him to progress.

It appeared to me that as soon as the pressure returned he tightened up again unfortunately.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Decent ? 

Click to expand...

Yes decent. But not good enough ðŸ‘ðŸ»
Never known a player get so much smoke blown up their arse after missing the cut.
36 holes +2 ðŸ˜±.

I scored 36pts last wk with 2 blobs.
Take away those two blobs & ðŸ‘Œ.
But hey thatâ€™s golf ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

You guys must all be some players if you think shooting 65 in a major is only "decent".


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You guys must all be some players if you think shooting 65 in a major is only "decent".
		
Click to expand...

Wasting our time discussing professional golf as a whole then by that logic. Might as well shut this thread down.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You guys must all be some players if you think shooting 65 in a major is only "decent".
		
Click to expand...

That's a ridiculous comment.

Our ability has Zero relevance when it comes to judging a professional.

My nan's 86 and awful at sports. Doesn't mean she won't criticise a striker that misses a shot.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You guys must all be some players if you think shooting 65 in a major is only "decent".
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve criticised Ronaldo in the past ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			You guys must all be some players if you think shooting 65 in a major is only "decent".
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable logic. Golfers on a golf forum talking about golf and yet criticised for not blowing smoke up Rorys backside. 

Yes he played well today, but yet again in a major as a whole he cocked it up. His round today was tied low round indeed but you can't shoot 79 on day 1 and then shoot good scores next day still meaning you miss the cut and not be subject to criticism. It's a 4 round tournament and Rory only gets to play 2 despite the hype again. Decent effort overall but not good enough....


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

So that's 6 or 7 of you now seem to think that a 65 in a major is decent, cool. 

As it happens I've said nothing about his tournament as a whole, unlike you guys, I'm referring solely to his round today, you're all more than welcome to criticise how he's played over the his 36 holes but today in my opinion was a tad better than decent.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			So that's 6 or 7 of you now seem to think that a 65 in a major is decent, cool.

As it happens I've said nothing about his tournament as a whole, unlike you guys, I'm referring solely to his round today, you're all more than welcome to criticise how he's played over the his 36 holes but today in my opinion was a tad better than decent. 

Click to expand...

Yeah youâ€™re right,Rory turned up today & blew the field apartðŸ™„.

2 other players shot 6 under today & made the cut ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Iâ€™ll give more credit to them.

But they didnâ€™t get emotional after their round I suppose ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			So that's 6 or 7 of you now seem to think that a 65 in a major is decent, cool.

As it happens I've said nothing about his tournament as a whole, unlike you guys, I'm referring solely to his round today, you're all more than welcome to criticise how he's played over the his 36 holes but today in my opinion was a tad better than decent. 

Click to expand...

You've only watched highlights. 
He hit plenty of shots that weren't too clever today.

I've seen plenty if games on motd that look the nuts but we're awful. 

Re the 65 the score isn't all that important, it's more how it relates to the field. Plenty of others hit very similar scores. He was above average, but not outstanding when compared to his peers. 

If you think that rounds should be judged regardless of the others they've played in a tournament then "that's cool" ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah youâ€™re right,Rory turned up today & blew the field apartðŸ™„.

2 other players shot 6 under today & made the cut ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Iâ€™ll give more credit to them.

But they didnâ€™t get emotional after their round I suppose ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather have been Paul Casey in that group shooting 70 and knowing I'm there for the next 2 days than Rory shooting 65 and taking the weekend off ðŸ˜


----------



## User20204 (Jul 19, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			You've only watched highlights.
He hit plenty of shots that weren't too clever today.

I've seen plenty if games on motd that look the nuts but we're awful.

Re the 65 the score isn't all that important, it's more how it relates to the field. Plenty of others hit very similar scores. He was above average, but not outstanding when compared to his peers.

If you think that rounds should be judged regardless of the others they've played in a tournament then "that's cool" ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I'm taking this single round alone, in comparison to nothing else and it was, as I have already said, better than decent, seems others have a different opinion, and again I'll say, that's utter nonsense, in my opinion.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I'm taking this single round alone, in comparison to nothing else and it was, as I have already said, better than decent, seems others have a different opinion, and again I'll say, that's utter nonsense, in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s the great thing about opinions ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I belive it may have been 15. He's at +2 absolutely smokes his drive so far that the commentary even mention he is in the range heâ€™s no good at. Duly pops a wedge the bunker and blows a massive chance.

Don't get me wrong. He played well today, but if you only saw the highlights (on BBC I presume) then obviously you'll have only seen his good bits.

My point being that his round which you're correct was joint best of the day was hardly flawless. He made a decent attempt to get back into it, but over half the field was at par or better today. It was an easier day and he had less pressure on him as nobody expected him to progress.

It appeared to me that as soon as the pressure returned he tightened up again unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but Rory wasnâ€™t â€œfree wheelingâ€ today and was still under enormous pressure to make the cut alone , that pressure was just as intense as yesterday and it only increased as he got closer , yes he made a bogey but he responded back and even with the shot into the bunker which was inches from being spot on he responded again 

Yes he will be massively disappointed with the two rounds together to miss the cut , anyone who saw the interview should understand the pressure he was under and he allowed that to affect him earlier in his first round which ultimately cost him but taking just todayâ€™s round in isolation it was outstanding golf , no one gave him a hope of making the cut and to miss out so closely with that fight back showed a lot of character today , even more so was the raw emotion straight after with the interview.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Might see more of people at the top end of the leader board now that Rory isnâ€™t playing the wk end ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but Rory wasnâ€™t â€œfree wheelingâ€ today and was still under enormous pressure to make the cut alone , that pressure was just as intense as yesterday and it only increased as he got closer , yes he made a bogey but he responded back and even with the shot into the bunker which was inches from being spot on he responded again

Yes he will be massively disappointed with the two rounds together to miss the cut , anyone who saw the interview should understand the pressure he was under and he allowed that to affect him earlier in his first round which ultimately cost him but taking just todayâ€™s round in isolation it was outstanding golf , no one gave him a hope of making the cut and to miss out so closely with that fight back showed a lot of character today , even more so was the raw emotion straight after with the interview.
		
Click to expand...

I learned long ago not to debate Rory with you Phil so I'll respectfully disagree and bow out here. ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I learned long ago not to debate Rory with you Phil so I'll respectfully disagree and bow out here. ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

 I was literally just getting the popcorn ready to damn it ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but Rory wasnâ€™t â€œfree wheelingâ€ today and was still under enormous pressure to make the cut alone , that pressure was just as intense as yesterday and it only increased as he got closer , yes he made a bogey but he responded back and even with the shot into the bunker which was inches from being spot on he responded again

Yes he will be massively disappointed with the two rounds together to miss the cut , anyone who saw the interview should understand the pressure he was under and he allowed that to affect him earlier in his first round which ultimately cost him but taking just todayâ€™s round in isolation it was outstanding golf , no one gave him a hope of making the cut and to miss out so closely with that fight back showed a lot of character today , even more so was the raw emotion straight after with the interview.
		
Click to expand...

Calm down PhilðŸ‘ðŸ»
Why did no one give him a chance to make the cut?
We all know heâ€™s capable of itðŸ‘

Sorry but a multiple major/Ryder cup/PGA/EuropeanTour winner, nah Iâ€™m not buying the pressure thing.
Itâ€™s not like heâ€™s a 18yr old rookie.
Seems like a cop out to me.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 19, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I learned long ago not to debate Rory with you Phil so I'll respectfully disagree and bow out here. ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

For some reason he takes it personalðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ Bizarre


----------



## 6535 (Jul 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Might see more of people at the top end of the leader board now that Rory isnâ€™t playing the wk end ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was always Tiger who took the airtime?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

6535 said:



			I thought it was always Tiger who took the airtime?
		
Click to expand...

Nah just the Tiger haters that like to bang on about it ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

So out of the players in contention,who do we want to win it?
Iâ€™m going Fleetwood as I backed him. 
But if not Iâ€™ll go Westwood or Spieth.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So out of the players in contention,who do we want to win it?
Iâ€™m going Fleetwood as I backed him.
But if not Iâ€™ll go Westwood or Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

Bjerregard of Xander for financial reasons. 

Spieth because I like him. I'm not one for sentimental (Westwood). 
Lowry would obviously be ideal for the event.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			So out of the players in contention,who do we want to win it?
Iâ€™m going Fleetwood as I backed him.
But if not Iâ€™ll go Westwood or Spieth.
		
Click to expand...

I've split loyalties purely through betting purposes. Lowry, Xander, Stenson or Noren would be nice. 

Other than that I'm a big fan of Spieth so that'd be nice or Westwood for the sentimental value.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 20, 2019)

Given that I've got money on both, head says Fleetwood, heart says Westwood (with the wallet favouring the latter). I've  long wanted Westwood to win a Major - not going to hold my breath, but it would be darn good if he did.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			Given that I've got money on both, head says Fleetwood, heart says Westwood (with the wallet favouring the latter). I've  long wanted Westwood to win a Major - not going to hold my breath, but it would be darn good if he did.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnâ€™t it just. 
Especially with him having the Mrs on the bag.
Just looks to be enjoying his golf,with no pressure.


----------



## larmen (Jul 20, 2019)

I like Westwood, but in the 3+ years I follow golf he always had 1 not so great round during the weekend. Letâ€™s keep the fingers crossed.


----------



## Derek1956 (Jul 20, 2019)

I fancy Tommy Fleetwood to follow his mate Frankie, but would love Westy to do it ðŸ¤ž


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2019)

Would love Westy to do it, but itâ€™s going to be Brooks.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 20, 2019)

Hoping for Lowry as i have money on him and hes Irish.

Also wouldnt mind Rahm coming through the field or Van Rooyen.


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2019)

Coffey said:



			Hoping for Lowry as i have money on him and hes Irish.

Also wouldnt mind Rahm coming through the field or Van Rooyen.
		
Click to expand...

Rahm I'd agree with ............................ but Van Rooyen, no way, not with those trousers!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Slime said:



			Rahm I'd agree with ............................ but Van Rooyen, no way, *not with those trousers*! 

Click to expand...

 I like them, but the. I quite like the new Nike gear as well. Perhaps I have some issues ðŸ¤”


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I like them, but the. I quite like the new Nike gear as well. Perhaps I have some issues ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

I think lots of the new gear looks good on athletes.....

The tight rugby shirts were the start of sports apparel being for sports stars and not necessarily fans.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think lots of the new gear looks good on athletes.....

The tight rugby shirts were the start of sports apparel being for sports stars and not necessarily fans.
		
Click to expand...

Good job I'm athletically built then ðŸ˜‰

You do have a really good point though, I could probably pull of those trousers and some of those shirts due to my build, put my brother in them though and he would look like a cow that needs milking. 7


----------



## Fish (Jul 20, 2019)

Westwood and his bag lady ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2019)

5th hole.

3 of the guys i played with last night had all played the course and said the 5th was 390 ish dogleg par 4, on the coverage it keeps showing distance to the pin 299, but the hole distance is still as per the card, so are they playing from a different tee or just cutting the corner or from a different tee?


----------



## User20204 (Jul 20, 2019)

Rory's golf over his 36 holes may well have been poor but he showed sheer class in his media interviews, very endearing unlike many other sports stars of the modern era.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			Rory's golf over his 36 holes may well have been poor but he showed sheer class in his media interviews, very endearing unlike many other sports stars of the modern era.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I think the weight of it all hit him. Did well to remain relatively composed. 

I saw one with Gmac recently too. The Irish lads certainly seem to have been really up for this one.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 20, 2019)

It reminded me of when Andy Murray lost the Wimbledon final and struggled to talk, that interview made him a national hero. 

As for a winner, would love to see Westie win, then in no particular order, Tommy/JR/Lowrey/Rahm but feel Brooks is the man to fear.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 20, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			It reminded me of when Andy Murray lost the Wimbledon final and struggled to talk, that interview made him a national hero.

As for a winner, would love to see Westie win, then in no particular order, Tommy/JR/Lowrey/Rahm but feel Brooks is the man to fear.
		
Click to expand...

I started to like Andy when I saw him on league of their own. I think he's quite emotional though as he blubs at almost every opportunity lol

Only issue I have with him is his mum. She gets right on my nerves for some reason.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152301334990938112
Such a raw interview and FairPlay to him - some of the stuff being said about him just because he had a bad day on the course when he is trying his very best is pretty poor - listening to 5live this morning and there are so many great stories about him over the week especially with the kids and lots away from the public eye. Understand that he is staying around to watch - can only think this week will make him stronger


----------



## Captainron (Jul 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Might see more of people at the top end of the leader board now that Rory isnâ€™t playing the wk end ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Normally itâ€™s your wet dream taking all the coverage when out of contention.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152301334990938112
Such a raw interview and FairPlay to him - some of the stuff being said about him just because he had a bad day on the course when he is trying his very best is pretty poor - listening to 5live this morning and there are so many great stories about him over the week especially with the kids and lots away from the public eye. Understand that he is staying around to watch - can only think this week will make him stronger
		
Click to expand...

What bad stuff as been said about him Phil?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152301334990938112
Such a raw interview and FairPlay to him - some of the stuff being said about him just because he had a bad day on the course when he is trying his very best is pretty poor - listening to 5live this morning and there are so many great stories about him over the week especially with the kids and lots away from the public eye. Understand that he is staying around to watch - can only think this week will make him stronger
		
Click to expand...

He has to learn from it. His start was an absolute car crash. 

It will have absolutely crushed him physically and mentally starting with an 8.


----------



## User62651 (Jul 20, 2019)

Liking the jumper both Schauffele and Garcia are wearing, sort of 80s retro adidas look.

Els on the move, he couldn't could he?

Edit: Van Royeens trousers, just no.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2019)

I would love to see Westwood winning, I have been watching his career since seeing him play as a 14 year old.
Stenson may be worth a bet if I was a gambler. Weather may go against him tomorrow though.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			What bad stuff as been said about him Phil?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing bad has been said, it's been acknowledged that he made a good try at coming back but overall his effort for 2 days wasn't good enough, whether that's because of one or 2 bad holes is irrelevant. It's just a fact 36 holes score wasn't good enough from a player of his calibre again. Sadly some people can't accept that honest factual criticism and see it as a personal attack ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Nothing bad has been said, it's been acknowledged that he made a good try at coming back but overall his effort for 2 days wasn't good enough, whtwhr that's because of one or 2 bad holes is irrelevant. It's just a fact 36 holes score wasn't good enough from a player of his calibre again. Sadly some people can't accept that honest factual criticism and see it as a personal attack ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Unless Iâ€™ve missed something thereâ€™s been nothing bad said about him personally on here. 
People just discussing his game. 

Not really sure what the problem with that is.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Unless Iâ€™ve missed something thereâ€™s been nothing bad said about him personally on here.
People just discussing his game.

Not really sure what the problem with that is.
		
Click to expand...

Same here not read or said anything untoward about his effort just genuine factual discussion.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 20, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I would love to see Westwood winning, I have been watching his career since seeing him play as a 14 year old.
Stenson may be worth a bet if I was a gambler. Weather may go against him tomorrow though.
		
Click to expand...

How good is that â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.I tip him and then he gets back to back birdies.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Doon frae Troon said:



			How good is that â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.I tip him and then he gets back to back birdies.

Click to expand...

Any chance of you tipping Fleetwood for me?


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2019)

Seeing the birdie chances/course playability, if Rory isn't whipping himself with birch twigs right now... he should be


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2019)

Westy's driving is still so damn good. Putter stays hot and he's got a real chance here.

JB Holmes plum-bobbing a 50 footer from off the green over a dune is just classic JB. Already a hole behind apparently, laughable that Dame Laura called him "quick" earlier in the week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152598702575538181


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2019)

3 in a row. Come on Westy!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

JB Holmes pace of play is a disgrace 

Sky constantly going on about Koepka- yes we know he has had a good run in the majors ðŸ™„

Some quality golf from the Westy , Fleetwood and Lowry so far


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

The pace JB is keeping be lucky to finish the round in daylight... 

Westwood is playing some superb golf really hope he can keep it up.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2019)

Always a joy watching JB.  Hope he starts to implode soon.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 20, 2019)

Wolf said:



			The pace JB is keeping be lucky to finish the round in daylight...

Westwood is playing some superb golf really hope he can keep it up.
		
Click to expand...

prob the only occasion players will be hoping they are not in the last group on Sunday


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

The way Sky are covering you know when they suddenly go to a different player that isnâ€™t in the challenging group or whose name isnâ€™t Koepka they are about to hole their putt ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The way Sky are covering you know when they suddenly go to a different player that isnâ€™t in the challenging group or whose name isnâ€™t Koepka they are about to hole their putt ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, the BBC always used to do that too.
Does make it a bit of an anticlimax though...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2019)

Fratelli by any chance?


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 20, 2019)

It's easy to moan fellas. 

In between all the slow play, terrible coverage and people not shouting fore, there's actually a great contest going on today @ Portrush. 

Maybe try just enjoy it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Fratelli by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ yeah - then Harding straight afternoon 

Great round from Fowler

Westwood in a bit of trouble but what roar when Lowry sinks a putt


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2019)

Class from Westwood, not lying to try and get a free drop.

I can think of a few players who would have been on their knees with any old club in their hands saying to the ref "I would hack it out like this so I'll have a free drop"...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Class from Westwood, not lying to try and get a free drop.

I can think of a few players who would have been on their knees with any old club in their hands saying to the ref "I would hack it out like this so I'll have a free drop"...
		
Click to expand...

Just going to say the same thing - many would have suggested they would have taken a shot at it , Mickleson for one - Westy showed the class and integrity we expect from the players


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2019)

Certainly shows the integrity of Westwood.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2019)

What's all this "so and so is in the house with that score"...repeatedly. It's the clubhouse! Are they trying to get down with the kids?!


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 20, 2019)

As for Westwood - I stopped dreaming about him winning a major a few years back but the dream is back on...come on Lee!


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2019)

This already feels like a sunday back 9 
Excellent stuff


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The way Sky are covering you know when they suddenly go to a different player that isnâ€™t in the challenging group or whose name isnâ€™t Koepka they are about to hole their putt ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Starting to think that Koepka is your new Tiger ðŸ˜†


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Some big names at the top of that leaderboard. 
Should make for good viewing tomorrow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just going to say the same thing - many would have suggested they would have taken a shot at it , Mickleson for one - Westy showed the class and integrity we expect from the players
		
Click to expand...

Although a little cheeky if not rude to the rules official regarding collecting the ball.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Although a little cheeky if not rude to the rules official regarding collecting the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky I'd say, done with a smile


----------



## IainP (Jul 20, 2019)

Machine Koepka displaying a few gremlins for a change


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Although a little cheeky if not rude to the rules official regarding collecting the ball.
		
Click to expand...

Was all done with a cheeky smile and a laugh ðŸ˜† 

It seems a few yanks have got a few tickets - a few of the moronic shouts are being yelled after Holmes finally hits his shot


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Was all done with a cheeky smile and a laugh ðŸ˜†

It seems a few yanks have got a few tickets - a few of the moronic shouts are being yelled after Holmes finally hits his shot
		
Click to expand...

I saw a cheeky smile when he was handed the ball, not before or when he asked.  May well have been his intention but it didn't come across as that to me.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2019)

Tee Times tomorrow have been moved forward due to the weather, leaders tee of at 1.47pm now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

How good is Lowry playing - wonderful ball striking and the cloud are loving it. Happy to see slow coach drift away - someone timed him and he is taking a minute from the time he pulls a club out of the bag


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2019)

Shame Westwood has played himself out of it.
Would love Tommy or Lowry to win now.
Beware the big guy though if he starts sinking putts


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2019)

Lowry in the zone, could take everyone bar Fleetwood out of contention by the end of today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing Lowry and Fleetwood going head to head tomorrow. Promises to be a great tussle. Disappointed Westwood couldn't keep it going and would have liked Rose a couple of shots nearer but a great days viewing


----------



## chrisd (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How good is Lowry playing - wonderful ball striking and the cloud are loving it. Happy to see slow coach drift away - someone timed him and he is taking a minute from the time he pulls a club out of the bag
		
Click to expand...

He took 15 minutes to play a bunker shot ........... sorry, didnt realise HID had paused Sky Q while I ate my curry ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

What an outstanding round from Lowry - brilliant , great forward step , thatâ€™s such an impressive round of golf

God if only there was some way to mute McGinley - such a depressing person on the mic , you would have though Lowry struggled with a 1 over round


----------



## ger147 (Jul 20, 2019)

Now THAT was a magnificent round!! 17 out of 18 GIR's, 8 birdies, no bogeys, round of the week by a country mile from Lowry.

If he plays even half that good again 2moro the Claret Jug will be his.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

What a time to shoot the new course record. That putt on 18 had a look too. All depends on how much pressure Lowry feels tomorrow but if he can make a par and early birdie he could win this by a large margin. Drop a couple early especially given the forecast, and it could be a nervy afternoon. What an afternoon of viewing though. Not sure I can see past Rose and Holmes at -9 as challengers as I can't see anyone going low


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How good is Lowry playing - wonderful ball striking and the cloud are loving it. Happy to see slow coach drift away - someone timed him and he is taking a minute from the time he pulls a club out of the bag
		
Click to expand...

Admit it Phil,you had your stopwatch out ðŸ˜†


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What a time to shoot the new course record. That putt on 18 had a look too. All depends on how much pressure Lowry feels tomorrow but if he can make a par and early birdie he could win this by a large margin. Drop a couple early especially given the forecast, and it could be a nervy afternoon. What an afternoon of viewing though. Not sure I can see past Rose and Holmes at -9 as challengers as I can't see anyone going low
		
Click to expand...

Could you not see Brooks going low


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What a time to shoot the new course record. That putt on 18 had a look too. All depends on how much pressure Lowry feels tomorrow but if he can make a par and early birdie he could win this by a large margin. Drop a couple early especially given the forecast, and it could be a nervy afternoon. What an afternoon of viewing though. Not sure I can see past Rose and Holmes at -9 as challengers as I can't see anyone going low
		
Click to expand...

My bets all looking ok so far (minus Lorenzo vela)

Fleetwood ew 
Lowry ew
Koepka ew
Rahm ew

Fowler season long major bet

Iâ€™d be delighted with either of Lowry or Fleetwood. Going to be great final group


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 20, 2019)

I reckon listening to Lowrys interview he has doubts he can handle it,I hope not he deserves it and the crowd will be fantastic


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I reckon listening to Lowrys interview he has doubts he can handle it,I hope not he deserves it and the crowd will be fantastic
		
Click to expand...

Level par should do it in that weather they predicting 

Surely nobody can shoot a super low score in that rain ..


Steady should do it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 20, 2019)

Iâ€™d like to see Lowry drop a few early on to make it interesting.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Could you not see Brooks going low
		
Click to expand...

Not tomorrow in those conditions


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

ðŸ¤ž he can just be nice and steady and keep a nice lead going , a nice no thrills boring win would be brilliant for Lowry and the fans there


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What an outstanding round from Lowry - brilliant , great forward step , thatâ€™s such an impressive round of golf

God if only there was some way to mute McGinley - such a depressing person on the mic , you would have though Lowry struggled with a 1 over round
		
Click to expand...

mute button on your remote, works the same way as when Macca is on the footie on BT Sport


----------



## Coffey (Jul 20, 2019)

All tee times moved forward tomorrow due to the bad weather forecast. It is to get grim out there in the afternoon. Could be very very interesting.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

Coffey said:



			All tee times moved forward tomorrow due to the bad weather forecast. It is to get grim out there in the afternoon. Could be very very interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Level par for Lowry would get it done given the forecast I think. Can'y really see anyone in the pack shooting 65 or so? If he drops a couple early, and Fleetwood or the others can make a birdie (so a two shot swing) it could get very interesting. In a way I'd like to see several players go toe to toe in tough conditions and how they deal with them


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152674538204700673
Quality ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜€


----------



## Slime (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm sure Lowry will bring it home but I have a sneaky feeling there's a low one out there from Jon Rahm.
Interesting that Schauffele has been pulled up for using a non-conforming driver during practice and had to quickly get hold of another one!
I bet he didn't know that.


----------



## Backache (Jul 20, 2019)

Bit of a pain tee times moving forward, coming back from my holidays and will probably miss it.
It would be good to see an Irishman winning in Ireland.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 20, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			ðŸ¤ž he can just be nice and steady and keep a nice lead going , a nice no thrills boring win would be brilliant for Lowry and the fans there
		
Click to expand...

A Faldo type roundðŸ‘


----------



## IainP (Jul 20, 2019)

Thought Fleetwood & Westwood look good for 12ish holes, then the putting stroke started to tighten for Lee first and then Tommy.
Lowry has obviously played great, he does seem to throw in the odd wild drive and the chasers will hope the luck runs out. He has the advantage that will be the second night sleeping with the lead but of course still different. Should be interesting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 20, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			A Faldo type roundðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Yep - 18 pars could well be perfect


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			A Faldo type roundðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

That would be spot on for Lowry but given the forecast I'd be very surprised if anyone kept a bogey off the card. It's just making sure the bad ones aren't destructive as everyone will drop shots and will be hard for the chasing pack to make enough birdies unless Lowry ships a few


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 20, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			I reckon listening to Lowrys interview he has doubts he can handle it,I hope not he deserves it and the crowd will be fantastic
		
Click to expand...

Didn't he have a similar lead at the US Open a few years ago and blew it big time?
Hope he does the biz tomorrow and bets across the line this time. Would like a Fleetwood win as well just anyone but JB really.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 20, 2019)

Thought Lowry was superb today. Hoping he keeps it up tommorow as I got him at 50/1ðŸ˜

But also because he's played brilliantly and comes across as a really genuine guy. Depending on the weather I can see Brooks mounting a charge he played some great golf tee to green today but nothing really dropped.


----------



## User20204 (Jul 20, 2019)

Hope he hangs in there for the W but I have a feeling the pressure is gonna blow, his beeb interview felt like he had it in the bag, worrying. No idea of tomorrows forecast.


----------



## Dogma (Jul 21, 2019)

Hoping Lowry drops a couple of shots early so it makes a dramatic last round. 

I'm in on a few of the chasing pack, but would love it if Brooks does it again. 

#mancrush


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 21, 2019)

Fowler and Rose is a good pairing. Hoping that Ricky will pump Rosie up for a decent round........


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Thought Lowry was superb today. Hoping he keeps it up tommorow as I got him at 50/1ðŸ˜

But also because he's played brilliantly and comes across as a really genuine guy. Depending on the weather I can see Brooks mounting a charge he played some great golf tee to green today but nothing really dropped.
		
Click to expand...

When and where did you get 50/1 on? Call the police you've been mugged!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 21, 2019)

I'd like an English winner, preferably Fleetwood but I'd feel for Lowry if he lost


----------



## Wolf (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			When and where did you get 50/1 on? Call the police you've been mugged!
		
Click to expand...

I won't feel mugged at all if he wins and my bank account shows me Â£500 up


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 21, 2019)

Based on track record and post round interview compared to rivals, think Rose has a great shout. Based on the score, itâ€™s Lowry or Fleetwood.


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 21, 2019)

Anyone but JB Holmes and Iâ€™m happy


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I won't feel mugged at all if he wins and my bank account shows me Â£500 up
		
Click to expand...

Seriously im genuinely intrigued - need to know who to black mark because 50s is taking the mick. Where and when?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Seriously im genuinely intrigued - need to know who to black mark because 50s is taking the mick. Where and when?
		
Click to expand...

14th July I got 55/1 paying 10 places for the EW on mr Lowry .. sticking to my Â£10 max bet over the event rule I placed Â£1 each way and did a few other bets including koepka Â£1.5 at 10/1 rahm Â£1 @14/1 and Fleetwood Â£1 at 25/1 . All each way

All sky bet btw


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2019)

Last time someone gave up a 4-shot 54 hole lead in a Major was the 2016 US Open where Lowry led DJ by 4 going into Sunday and ended up losing by 3 after a final round 76. Hope he manages to convert today. If not, would love Tommy to take it. Expecting Brooks to make a fast start and put some pressure on though.


----------



## IainP (Jul 21, 2019)

Looks like not a breath of wind currently,  guess it is forecast to whip up later


----------



## pool888 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Seriously im genuinely intrigued - need to know who to black mark because 50s is taking the mick. Where and when?
		
Click to expand...

Got the same 55/1 each way on Sky Bet, slightly lower odds because they pay 10 places, you could have got higher odds for an outright win. What odds should he have been?? The way it's gone the first 3 days I'm happy with 55/1. He's world number 33, been in decent form lately with 2 top 3's and a top 10 in his last 5 events, will feel comfortable on home soil with good support from the crowd, I thought he was a decent each way at that price.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Got the same 55/1 each way on Sky Bet, slightly lower odds because they pay 10 places, you could have got higher odds for an outright win. What odds should he have been?? The way it's gone the first 3 days I'm happy with 55/1. He's world number 33, been in decent form lately with 2 top 3's and a top 10 in his last 5 events, will feel comfortable on home soil with good support from the crowd, I thought he was a decent each way at that price.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly , I find skyâ€™s (or anyoneâ€™s) odds drop nearer the event when they start offering pay out for more places.. top 10 is great pay out


----------



## Wolf (Jul 21, 2019)

Betfair for me, paying 10 places also so yes odds are lower but mot preferable for a chance at something with an each way punt to keep it interesting. So if Lowry wins I'm happy enough with smaller odds and still wing quids in


----------



## Parsaregood (Jul 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just going to say the same thing - many would have suggested they would have taken a shot at it , Mickleson for one - Westy showed the class and integrity we expect from the players
		
Click to expand...

What about Seve ? If anyone would try for a free drop it was him ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 21, 2019)

IainP said:



			Looks like not a breath of wind currently,  guess it is forecast to whip up later
		
Click to expand...

Are the tee times brought forward for weather reasons or is the genuine reason to get JB Holmes round before it gets dark?


----------



## IainP (Jul 21, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Are the tee times brought forward for weather reasons or is the genuine reason to get JB Holmes round before it gets dark?
		
Click to expand...

Yes for weather.
I did wonder if an official had a word yesterday as he seemed to speed up a little over the last 3 or 4 holes.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 21, 2019)

IainP said:



			Yes for weather.
I did wonder if an official had a word yesterday as he seemed to speed up a little over the last 3 or 4 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Waste of time having a word with them, a few 2 shot penalties is the rocket up their backside they need. 

Not watched any pro golf for years but interested if anyone has played ready golf while the likes of JB is ****ing around?


----------



## Crow (Jul 21, 2019)

I see fast playing Koepka is paired with JB today, could be the end of his aspirations.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Crow said:



			I see fast playing Koepka is paired with JB today, could be the end of his aspirations.
		
Click to expand...

Who his or jbs? Because hasnâ€™t koepka before spoke to officials about putting his playing partners on the clock?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 21, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Waste of time having a word with them, a few 2 shot penalties is the rocket up their backside they need.

Not watched any pro golf for years but interested if anyone has played ready golf while the likes of JB is ****ing around?
		
Click to expand...

Adam Scott did at the Genesis, JB was dicking about so Scott played, made no difference as JB won. 



Crow said:



			I see fast playing Koepka is paired with JB today, could be the end of his aspirations.
		
Click to expand...

End of JB perhaps not Brooks. He's already openly stated what he does and will do when playing slowly and I'd reckon he's mentally strong enough not to be bothered by JB


----------



## Crow (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Who his or jbs? Because hasnâ€™t koepka before spoke to officials about putting his playing partners on the clock?
		
Click to expand...

Koepka's, even if he speaks to officials he'll get annoyed and out of his flow.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jul 21, 2019)

Koepka says he intentionally slows down with slow players so his group gets put on the clock, he then plays at his normal pace


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Koepka says he intentionally slows down with slow players so his group gets put on the clock, he then plays at his normal pace
		
Click to expand...

Good lad


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 21, 2019)

saving_par said:



			Waste of time having a word with them, a few 2 shot penalties is the rocket up their backside they need. 

Not watched any pro golf for years but interested if anyone has played ready golf while the likes of JB is ****ing around?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure, but the text comms Iâ€™m following have just said Sergio has played ahead of Cantlay, so presumably it does happen occasionally.


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2019)

Doesn't those last handful of pairings look pure vanilla


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2019)

And so me and Mrs Hogie avoided all news from The Open so that we could watch the highlights on the Beeb at 8pm.  Just brilliant by Lowry and Fleetwood - and also what a finish also by Rose - with Holmes and Koepka still well in the mix.  We're heading out for a walk this afternoon and so would be missing it live anyway.  Looking forward to a very exciting couple of hours viewing this evening.  Great also to see the lad from Oban having done so well.  I might hate my own golf at the moment - but loving the golf the big boys play.


----------



## IainP (Jul 21, 2019)

Slab said:



			Doesn't those last handful of pairings look pure vanilla
		
Click to expand...

Think you might need explain this one Slab!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2019)

I've never been as happy to see someone hit a shot OOB


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I've never been as happy to see someone hit a shot OOB 

Click to expand...

Sad times..........NOT!!


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			I've never been as happy to see someone hit a shot OOB 

Click to expand...

Yes, Twitter was very supportive... Ish!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2019)

So Koepka's out of it having bogeyed the first 3.  Fleetwood possibly blown it on the first?  Hole the birdie putt, pressure Lowry with his bogey putt, the lead is halved if Fleetwood holes or reduced to one if Lowry then misses, instead it's only one shot dropped as Fleetwood misses & Lowry holes to keep the lead at 3.

And Twitter won't be impressed by Fowler's response.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2019)

turns out Koepka is human after all, hard to see much past the front 2 here the way this is shaping up early on


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2019)

IainP said:



			Think you might need explain this one Slab!
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ¤ª
If i was asked to put those 10/12 players into pairs for best entertainment, that's how I would've paired them


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2019)

What the hell is going on with Brooks?? Expecting him to come out and make a charge and he's hacking it all over the place. He's about to bogey the 4th as well if he's not careful. Christ.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			What the hell is going on with Brooks?? Expecting him to come out and make a charge and he's hacking it all over the place. He's about to bogey the 4th as well if he's not careful. Christ.
		
Click to expand...

For Brooks it probably win or nothing


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Why is everyone going backwards. I want to see fireworks and pressure put on Lowry. 

Crap viewing so far. Hopefully it hots up a good few degrees or I'll be out cutting the grass.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Thatâ€™s great to see Koepka playing himself out of it  , hopefully they can stop going on about him now - come on Lowry ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸nice steady start - bring on a boring level par round


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Iâ€™ve been most impressed with fowler 

Double on the first had to be a massive mental knock but bamn suddenly 3 birdies on the spin


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s great to see Koepka playing himself out of it  , hopefully they can stop going on about him now - come on Lowry ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸nice steady start - bring on a boring level par round
		
Click to expand...

Has Koepka upset you by winning majors?
If people were so negative towards Rory youâ€™d be whining like a baby.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Why is everyone going backwards. I want to see fireworks and pressure put on Lowry.

Crap viewing so far. Hopefully it hots up a good few degrees or I'll be out cutting the grass.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, when Lowry was in trouble on the first I thought good, here we go. But no one really taking advantage. Westwood & Fowler on a great run but possibly too far back.

Koepka eagle... that's more like it!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Has Koepka upset you by winning majors?
If people were so negative towards Rory youâ€™d be whining like a baby.
		
Click to expand...

He took over from tiger as his latest dislike


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			He took over from tiger as his latest dislike
		
Click to expand...

Wait till they are both in a field we are in for a treat then.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Rose - GONE


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, when Lowry was in trouble on the first I thought good, here we go. But no one really taking advantage. Westwood & Fowler on a great run but possibly too far back.

Koepka eagle... that's more like it! 

Click to expand...

Get in touch with finau!!!! He has a waterproof with a hood ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

pokerjoke said:



			Wait till they are both in a field we are in for a treat then.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe brooks is his first reserve ? Tiger canâ€™t make all the rounds now he needs a successor for hatred


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Get in touch with finau!!!! He has a waterproof with a hood ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Looks ace, is it a Nike top?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Looks ace, is it a Nike top?
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t say I had a full look but you would suspect with his clothing deal that it would be


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Looks ace, is it a Nike top?
		
Click to expand...

Does it have a Stone Island badge on the sleeve?

ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Get in touch with finau!!!! He has a waterproof with a hood ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Lol.

I thought the forum sages had decided it was impossible to play golf with a top that has a hood?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Lol.

I thought the forum sages had decided it was impossible to play golf with a top that has a hood?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the hood is down! Maybe he puts it up between shots lol


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Close the thread - Open is over. 

Your champion golfer is Lowry, the rest are handing it to him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			He took over from tiger as his latest dislike
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest itâ€™s boring - stop being as obsessed as others ðŸ™„

Iâ€™m not a yank and want to see a European win - simple as that



Jacko_G said:



			Close the thread - Open is over.

Your champion golfer is Lowry, the rest are handing it to him.
		
Click to expand...

He is playing superb - nice 2 under round at the moment in tough conditions


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Give it a rest itâ€™s boring - stop being as obsessed as others ðŸ™„

Iâ€™m not a yank and want to see a European win - simple as that
		
Click to expand...

Coming from you? ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ hello pot.. mr kettle here.. did you know your black?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Shame we don't have a golfer of Lawrie's class who can surge through the field and make a challenge. Really has been dreadful from the chasing pack. Lowry can now hit 5 iron off every tee, keep it in play and its his.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Shame we don't have a golfer of Lawrie's class who can surge through the field and make a challenge. Really has been dreadful from the chasing pack. Lowry can now hit 5 iron off every tee, keep it in play and its his.
		
Click to expand...

To be far with this weather I was expecting him to do it from the first

Itâ€™s been great to see him play so well all week


----------



## IainP (Jul 21, 2019)

Is Willet wearing tracky bottoms ? ðŸ˜ðŸ¤£


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Does it have a Stone Island badge on the sleeve?

ðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆðŸ™ˆ
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it, only bell ends wear Stone Island.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 21, 2019)

Now thatâ€™s a shank.


----------



## 2blue (Jul 21, 2019)

Didn't expect to be sat in a Croydon curry house watching the Golf....  only ones here.... even turned the sound up for us!! Sadly becoming a non-event.


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Now thatâ€™s a shank.
		
Click to expand...

A beauty


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2019)

Am I the only one who's loving this?
It's not being handed to him ............................ he's going out and winning this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Slime said:



			Am I the only one who's loving this?
It's not being handed to him ............................ he's going out and winning this.
		
Click to expand...

Nope youâ€™re not the only one - this is brilliant so far ðŸ‘


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2019)

Nice one Danny  can't believe they didn't apologise for him.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Get in touch with finau!!!! He has a waterproof with a hood ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I actually got one in the end, although not a golf one. It's a New Balance one found in TK Maxx. The hood is snug enough that it doesn't quite obscure my vision when swinging, particularly when I still have my cap on beneath it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Slime said:



			Am I the only one who's loving this?
It's not being handed to him ............................ he's going out and winning this.
		
Click to expand...

Rest are imploding, no pressure being applied to Lowry however that said you can only beat what is put in your way, so far its nothing. He has been the best golfer this week so far and that is all that he can be.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2019)

Slime said:



			Am I the only one who's loving this?
It's not being handed to him ............................ he's going out and winning this.
		
Click to expand...

Fair play to Lowry, a closer challenger would have been nice though. Nothing really materialised. Most golfers are in the same position they started.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Young Boab up to tied 8th. Tremendous talent, about time Scottish golf had something to get excited about after years in the wilderness.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Absolute joke, has Fleetwood even hit a fairway. Dreadful final round from him. Rose is shanking, Brooks is chopping, Westwood is back to missing short putts, Fowler is falling, JB has blown up. 

This is such an anti-climax.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Got the same 55/1 each way on Sky Bet, slightly lower odds because they pay 10 places, you could have got higher odds for an outright win. What odds should he have been?? The way it's gone the first 3 days I'm happy with 55/1. He's world number 33, been in decent form lately with 2 top 3's and a top 10 in his last 5 events, will feel comfortable on home soil with good support from the crowd, I thought he was a decent each way at that price.
		
Click to expand...

I got 70/1, think 90 was available outright on exchange. Big difference between 50 or 55 and 70 even at small bets.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			I got 70/1, think 90 was available outright on exchange. Big difference between 50 or 55 and 70 even at small bets.
		
Click to expand...

How many places have you got?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Absolute joke, has Fleetwood even hit a fairway. Dreadful final round from him. Rose is shanking, Brooks is chopping, Westwood is back to missing short putts, Fowler is falling, JB has blown up.

This is such an anti-climax.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to be taking away a lot from Lowry who is playing very well - itâ€™s quite clearly very tough conditions and Lowry is playing superb - he is winning this not being given it


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You seem to be taking away a lot from Lowry who is playing very well - itâ€™s quite clearly very tough conditions and Lowry is playing superb - he is winning this not being given it
		
Click to expand...

Not taking anything away from Lowry at all, already stated that in a previous post. However he has a six shot lead due to others faltering. It has been "dreadful" from the chasing pack making Lowry's job so much easier.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			How many places have you got?
		
Click to expand...

Top 8.

Top 10 is a con with the bookies that offer it. Sky, PP and BFSB have bad odds anyway and take the mick when they extend to 10. 

Sounds good but the odds they offer on it are embarrassing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Not taking anything away from Lowry at all, already stated that in a previous post. However he has a six shot lead due to others faltering. It has been "dreadful" from the chasing pack making Lowry's job so much easier.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m just enjoyed some players hacking it around and struggling in very testing conditions - this is the real test of the Open and want makes it unique , not tricking the greens up and making them like glass , no silly pins just using the natural elements - the way golf should be


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

JB may not even break 80!!!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 21, 2019)

â€œF****** golf shot, that.â€

ðŸ˜


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Top 8.

Top 10 is a con with the bookies that offer it. Sky, PP and BFSB have bad odds anyway and take the mick when they extend to 10.

Sounds good but the odds they offer on it are embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

I agree they cut em harshly. But getting place money at 200/1 is better than getting no money at 300/1.

Its not like they hold a gun to your head. People choose the odds they find acceptable.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lot of negativity on this thread.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree they cut em harshly. But getting place money at 200/1 is better than getting no money at 300/1.

Its not like they hold a gun to your head. People choose the odds they find acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

Last sentence is what should happen, I completely agree. 

But I genuinely think for 90%+ of punters that's not the case. They just see 'top 10' and don't compare v the market or think about value at all, just pick a few they like. 

That's fine, but plays massively into those marketing companies disguised as bookies hands. 

Pays to shop around ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Last sentence is what should happen, I completely agree.

But I genuinely think for 90%+ of punters that's not the case. They just see 'top 10' and don't compare v the market or think about value at all, just pick a few they like.

That's fine, but plays massively into those marketing companies disguised as bookies hands.

Pays to shop around ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Shopping around is overrated and a slippery slope 

Means you need multiple accounts with different firms to take advantage 

More temptation for those who canâ€™t always control themselves

I deleted all but one app from my phone. Set a limit of Â£10 per major and stick to the one company

Shopping around yeah I might have a chance of an extra Â£20 or something but could mean I have many bets in different places with min top ups per account


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Last sentence is what should happen, I completely agree.

*But I genuinely think for 90%+ of punters that's not the case. They just see 'top 10' and don't compare v the market or think about value at all, just pick a few they like.*

That's fine, but plays massively into those marketing companies disguised as bookies hands.

Pays to shop around ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I think that's true for pretty much all those that simply have a flutter at majors or big events such as the national. 

Oddschecher should be everyone's go to imo. 

***I'm not employed by oddschecker***ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

JB is now 10 over par today ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜² ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

JB, shocker of a round.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

Does this put paid to his attempt to play quicker?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			JB is now 10 over par today ðŸ˜²ðŸ˜² ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Feel for him a little. As I would anyone struggling g that much. 

But I'm happier he's +10 than - 10 ðŸ˜


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Shopping around is overrated and a slippery slope

Means you need multiple accounts with different firms to take advantage

More temptation for those who canâ€™t always control themselves

I deleted all but one app from my phone. Set a limit of Â£10 per major and stick to the one company

Shopping around yeah I might have a chance of an extra Â£20 or something but could mean I have many bets in different places with min top ups per account
		
Click to expand...

Weird post. Makes no sense. Why would having more than 1 account make you bet more? 

Rather than 5 bets with 1 bookie I've got 1 with 5.

If you take time to look at best prices you lose impulse. Stuck in 1 app and its quicker to spend money. 

Sounds like you've battled a bit of a problem which isnt good. If not I apologise but if so I hope you get the help you need. 

No need to bet to enjoy things.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Weird post. Makes no sense. Why would having more than 1 account make you bet more?

Rather than 5 bets with 1 bookie I've got 1 with 5.

If you take time to look at best prices you lose impulse. Stuck in 1 app and its quicker to spend money.

Sounds like you've battled a bit of a problem which isnt good. If not I apologise but if so I hope you get the help you need.

No need to bet to enjoy things.
		
Click to expand...

I personally havenâ€™t but know a few who have 

I found if I had 3 accounts I just bet with football on one, golf on another

Was just silly.

Stick with one, top it up, bet. Spend the winnings or write off the loss 

We do a both teams to score every Saturday at work, Â£2 each in. Whoeverâ€™s taking the bet uses whatever account their with no shopping around, waste of time over a few quid


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

I bet on the 4 majors. That is it. I bet from one account. I don't give a stuff what I win, as it just validates my choice, it adds a bit of interest come Sunday. I am massively up, year on year. This does not mean I am any good at it, as it is a very small sample.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			I think that's true for pretty much all those that simply have a flutter at majors or big events such as the national.

Oddschecher should be everyone's go to imo.

***I'm not employed by oddschecker***ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

I just need a couple of the leaders to drop and my 350/1ew on Macintyre cashes too. 

Only Â£2ew so Â£150, but I saw him as short as 200/1 and that's a huge difference.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			I bet on the 4 majors. That is it. I bet from one account. I don't give a stuff what I win, as it just validates my choice, it adds a bit of interest come Sunday. I am massively up, year on year. This does not mean I am any good at it, as it is a very small sample.
		
Click to expand...

I forgot to bet on the us open, mainly because it was on at a rubbish time for me as I was working 12 hour days so couldnâ€™t stay up and watch. 

Bet on the other 3 Â£10 limit

Tiger at the masters
Brooks at the pga
Lowry at the open (fingers crossed)

Got a couple places

Think I turned the Â£10 into Â£50,35 and potentially Â£70


----------



## User62651 (Jul 21, 2019)

Great for Lowry and Ireland but not much of a watch tbh, he killed the tournament off yesterday, we need a back 9 contest on a major Sunday but instead we have a procession. Oh well.

That 14th was like watching 2 twelve handicappers play it.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 21, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Great for Lowry and Ireland but not much of a watch tbh, he killed the tournament off yesterday, we need a back 9 contest on a major Sunday but instead we have a procession. Oh well.

That 14th was like watching 2 twelve handicappers play it.

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s an insult to 12 handicappers!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Fleetwood is chasing but leaves putts short?????

#throwninthetowel#


----------



## ger147 (Jul 21, 2019)

Lowry has handled today superbly and will thoroughly deserve his first major victory in 3 holes time when he clinches the Claret Jug.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

ger147 said:



			Lowry has handled today superbly and will thoroughly deserve his first major victory in 3 holes time when he clinches the Claret Jug.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, however purely from a spectator point of view I'd have preferred a "battle" or at least a challenge. No doubt his golf has been better than anyone else all tournament.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Relentlessly steady from Lowry and made it so hard for Fleetwood to chase him down. Handled the conditions and the pressure really well and richly deserves to win


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Get in touch with finau!!!! He has a waterproof with a hood ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...




huds1475 said:



			Lol.

I thought the forum sages had decided it was impossible to play golf with a top that has a hood?
		
Click to expand...

Well he's yet to play a shot with it up on the coverage I've seen so maybe it isn't.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Relentlessly steady from Lowry and made it so hard for Fleetwood to chase him down. Handled the conditions and the pressure really well and richly deserves to win
		
Click to expand...


Eh?

Did Shane make Fleetwood miss just about every fairway and leave 90% of his putts short? Fleetwood has been dreadful today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Eh?

Did Shane make Fleetwood miss just about every fairway and leave 90% of his putts short? Fleetwood has been dreadful today.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the hair weighs him down in the wet .. a short back and sides would help him grately!


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2019)

For me, this is how golf should be.
Difficult course, penal rough and changeable weather. The winner can't be a fluke in these conditions.
It beats the darts they play in America, all day long.
Loving it .................. proper golf.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Some cringeworthy scores today, too much time spent in the US of A playing in perfect conditions. Get back over onto the European Tour and battle in all conditions.


----------



## Andy (Jul 21, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Doubt it, only bell ends wear Stone Island.
		
Click to expand...

Nike X in collaboration with Stone Island. Released on the 27th.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Slime said:



			For me, this is how golf should be.
Difficult course, penal rough and changeable weather. The winner can't be a fluke in these conditions.
It beats the darts they play in America, all day long.
Loving it .................. proper golf.
		
Click to expand...

Yep - lots of big scores today and itâ€™s clear the conditions have been tough for the last 4 hours , this is great golf ,Fleetwood has given it a go but just prob gone at it too hard but most of the top 20 are over par today apart from the guys who went out early


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2019)

Dear Mr. McGinley,

Most of us with an IQ in double figures know that Ireland is an island, and have better recall than the average goldfish.  Any chance you could come up with something useful in the commentary rather than continually reminding us that the golf course is situated on a large lump of rock surrounded by water?

Thanks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dear Mr. McGinley,

Most of us with an IQ in double figures know that Ireland is an island, and have better recall than the average goldfish.  Any chance you could come up with something useful in the commentary rather than continually reminding us that the golf course is situated on a large lump of rock surrounded by water?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Dr Mr McGinley

Please leave the commentary box and never return to our screens or ears again


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dear Mr. McGinley,

Most of us with an IQ in double figures know that Ireland is an island, and have better recall than the average goldfish.  Any chance you could come up with something useful in the commentary rather than continually reminding us that the golf course is situated on a large lump of rock surrounded by water?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Can you post this on about 20 mins. I may have forgotten.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2019)

Just for Phil 

Koepka has just joined a very select group of Woods, Nicklaus and Spieth to have finished top 4 in all 4 majors in a year!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

McGinley may be guff but still a million times better than Roe.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2019)

Been hugely impressive Shane Lowry, might have been far more fun if he'd been the chaser in these conditions!

Enjoy your walk up 18 and drink it all in, before drinking it all in later


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Holmes 87 blows.

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

Once Lowry wins we can add him to my list of first Time major winners since rory last won a major...

Irish aswell.. on home soil.. wake up rory ! Start winning majors again itâ€™s now half a decade!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Holmes 87 blows.

HAHAHAHAHA
		
Click to expand...

87 very slow blows. HAHAHA.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2019)

JB Holmes shot 87 today. Dropped from 3rd to tied 67th. Wow.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2019)

Westy qualifies for The Masters 

Brilliant from Shane. Coasting to victory here, superb stuff. Shame for Tommy, but Shane's been superb.


----------



## Slime (Jul 21, 2019)

Lowry has been awesome, he gave the opposition absolutely nothing to feed off all day.
He just ground them all out of contention.
His mental strength is immense.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Dear Mr. McGinley,

Most of us with an IQ in double figures know that Ireland is an island, and have better recall than the average goldfish.  Any chance you could come up with something useful in the commentary rather than continually reminding us that the golf course is situated on a large lump of rock surrounded by water?

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

PS - can you leave the Sky commentary box to concentrate on the Seniors tour just like Monty ( and take Reilly with you ) 


Have a feeling The Harbour bar is going to be a bit busy tonight and be a bit messy 

Brilliant from Lowry - today may not have had the fireworks of yesterday but it was just as good - brilliant ðŸ‡®ðŸ‡ª


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			McGinley may be guff but still a million times better than Roe.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. There can only be a hair in it. Both are commentating liabilities


----------



## casuk (Jul 21, 2019)

Congratulations big man a well deserved win


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2019)

I must be in the minority. I quite like McGinley, better than Laura Davies, better than Mark Roe, I like his accent. Also a fan of Radar's on-course work.

What an atmosphere coming down 18. Reminiscent of Tiger at East Lake.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Don't ruin the Open with pathetic football chanting!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			McGinley may be guff but still a million times better than Roe.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't dispute that, but being the lesser gammy leper of those two is hardly a glowing recommendation.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

last time Rory won a major the following major winners had zero

Jason Day
Dustin Johnson 
Jimmy walker
Henrik stenson
Sergio Garcia
Danny Willet
Justin Thomas
Patrick Reed
Franceso Mollinari
Gary woodland 
Shane Lowry 

Brooks and Spieth also had zero majors.. they now have 7 between them

about time Rory pulled his finger out

Just updating my list....

How long will this carry on!!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			last time Rory won a major the following major winners had zero

Jason Day
Dustin Johnson
Jimmy walker
Henrik stenson
Sergio Garcia
Danny Willet
Justin Thomas
Patrick Reed
Franceso Mollinari
Gary woodland
Shane Lowry

Brooks and Spieth also had zero majors.. they now have 7 between them

about time Rory pulled his finger out

Just updating my list....

How long will this carry on!!
		
Click to expand...

Without being disrespectful to the great golfers on that list, looking at (some on) that makes it a bigger tragedy that Monty and Westwood never got that monkey off their back.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Once Lowry wins we can add him to my list of first Time major winners since rory last won a major...

Irish aswell.. on home soil.. wake up rory ! Start winning majors again itâ€™s now half a decade!
		
Click to expand...

Not home soil for Lowry. Heâ€™s Irish.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 21, 2019)

Just for you Dave 

Dear Mr. McGinley,

Most of us with an IQ in double figures know that Ireland is an island, and have better recall than the average goldfish. Any chance you could come up with something useful in the commentary rather than continually reminding us that the golf course is situated on a large lump of rock surrounded by water?

Thanks.

I know 20 minutes is a stretch for you these days so posted it a little early.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Not home soil for Lowry. Heâ€™s Irish.
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest pal - itâ€™s boring now. He is on Irish soil.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 21, 2019)

Andy said:



			Nike X in collaboration with Stone Island. Released on the 27th.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha cheers mate.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Give it a rest pal - itâ€™s boring now. He is on Irish soil.
		
Click to expand...

If an English person won in Scotland you wouldnâ€™t say he won on home soil because theyâ€™re on the same island in an adjacent country. It is NOT Irish soil. Itâ€™s Northern Irish. The Northern isnâ€™t a description, itâ€™s part of the name.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 21, 2019)

Well done to Shane not easy in that weather.
Tommy just never got near to put him under pressure.

Nice touch from Koepka to wait by scorers hut to congratulate him.

What a course might try and get there later or next year.


----------



## Parsaregood (Jul 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If an English person won in Scotland you wouldnâ€™t say he won on home soil because theyâ€™re on the same island in an adjacent country. It is NOT Irish soil. Itâ€™s Northern Irish. The Northern isnâ€™t a description, itâ€™s part of the name.
		
Click to expand...

Who really cares, he won The Open. I'm sure he doesn't give 2 where it was


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Without being disrespectful to the great golfers on that list, looking at (some on) that makes it a bigger tragedy that Monty and Westwood never got that monkey off their back.
		
Click to expand...

Thought Westwood was brilliant, sadly at his age he is not going to suddenly find a putting stroke, itâ€™s a shame.


----------



## TheDiablo (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			last time Rory won a major the following major winners had zero

Jason Day
Dustin Johnson
Jimmy walker
Henrik stenson
Sergio Garcia
Danny Willet
Justin Thomas
Patrick Reed
Franceso Mollinari
Gary woodland
Shane Lowry

Brooks and Spieth also had zero majors.. they now have 7 between them

about time Rory pulled his finger out

Just updating my list....

How long will this carry on!!
		
Click to expand...

Bore off, today isn't about Rory. Not even close. 

Try celebrating success rather than berating others.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

Class speech from Lowry too.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

TheDiablo said:



			Bore off, today isn't about Rory. Not even close.

Try celebrating success rather than berating others.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s eye opening just how competitive it is now. Also how the spread of winners is so vast rather than one person dominating an era

Itâ€™s fantastic yet a bit disappointing at same time.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s eye opening just how competitive it is now. Also how the spread of winners is so vast rather than one person dominating an era

Itâ€™s fantastic yet a bit disappointing at same time.
		
Click to expand...

I get your point totally. I find it strange McIlroy hasn't managed to win a major for so long but some of those on the list (Jimmy Walker) just seem to have a career week and with the depth of field seemingly getting deeper it's hard to keep doing it. Koepka seems to be the only one at the moment doing it regularly


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I get your point totally. I find it strange McIlroy hasn't managed to win a major for so long but some of those on the list (Jimmy Walker) just seem to have a career week and with the depth of field seemingly getting deeper it's hard to keep doing it. Koepka seems to be the only one at the moment doing it regularly
		
Click to expand...

Really great to see brooks play aswell

Hats off to Shane this weekend. He was fantastic


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 21, 2019)

Parsaregood said:



			Who really cares, he won The Open. I'm sure he doesn't give 2 where it was
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s genuine galling just how many people I have met in England that think Northern Ireland is a way of saying northern Ireland aka, the north of some imaginary all island state. So many donâ€™t know that Northern Ireland is as much a constituent country as England, Scotland and Wales. Very few people know that the UK is the â€œcountryâ€ in terms of our international relations. Methinks the current political situation is educating a lot of people!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 21, 2019)

Just read this, hopefully itâ€™s true. Sorry if posted earlier in the thread...

In the time since the world golf rankings were launched the average world ranking for the winner of the Open has been 33. The average age of the winner has been 32.

Congrats to Shane Lowry for winning this year's Open Championship. He's 32 years old and ranked 33 in the world.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 21, 2019)

Andy said:



			Nike X in collaboration with Stone Island. Released on the 27th.
		
Click to expand...

Still wrong!

Still honking!

Make you miss cuts!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s genuine galling just how many people I have met in England that think Northern Ireland is a way of saying northern Ireland aka, the north of some imaginary all island state. So many donâ€™t know that Northern Ireland is as much a constituent country as England, Scotland and Wales. Very few people know that the UK is the â€œcountryâ€ in terms of our international relations. Methinks the current political situation is educating a lot of people!
		
Click to expand...


With the whole of my mothers side from Belfast Iâ€™m fully aware of it - Lowry said it was great to win in Ireland , my family believe itâ€™s Ireland so Lowry has won on home soil according to him and thatâ€™s all that matters to him - itâ€™s The Open and Lowry has won The Open being played in Ireland and is rightly proud of that ðŸŒðŸ¿â€â™‚ï¸

In other news- why wasnâ€™t Tommy presented with the RU ?


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2019)

Give it a rest with the is it/is it not Irish.
Golf on this island both in NI and the Republic is played through the one golfing union, the GUI, that much is undisputable. Rugby and hockey are the same.
Young up and coming golfers in Northern Ireland get coached down in GUI national academy at Carton House nr Maynooth outside Dublin, politics doesn't come into it. We cheer on fellow golfers regardless of which town, county or religious persuasion. It's a tricky subject politically but we all accept sport as all encompassing bar the odd sectarian minority and hopefully that is on the decrease.
The main thing to come from this week hopefully shows that NI can put on an awesome show that many thought should be limited only to Scotland and England. Hopefully either RPGC or RCD can go on the rota now as it's been proved that if you build it, they will come.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 21, 2019)

Ah well, with Fleetwood @ 28/1 each way, and Westwood @ 100/1 each way  I  guess I'm  quite content. Although I'd  quite like Westwood to have been  the winner. But very well played Lowry. Yesterday was superb, and today was pretty decent in holding it together when others fell apart. A worthy victor.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153003931070619648


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 21, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153003931070619648

Click to expand...

That's an improvement. He actually did something new with Tiger..... 

Thought it was amusing with Sky having him. On earlier in week.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Jul 21, 2019)

Did I miss the presentation for the leading Amateur & for the Silver Medal..??


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 21, 2019)

Whydowedoit said:



			Did I miss the presentation for the leading Amateur & for the Silver Medal..??
		
Click to expand...

There wasnâ€™t one because an amateur didnâ€™t make the cut


----------



## User62651 (Jul 21, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			If an English person won in Scotland you wouldnâ€™t say he won on home soil because theyâ€™re on the same island in an adjacent country. It is NOT Irish soil. Itâ€™s Northern Irish. The Northern isnâ€™t a description, itâ€™s part of the name.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on politics, when Lyle won at Sandwich and Faldo won at both Muirfield and St Andrews they were both seen as home winners winning on home soil at the time. I think in golfing terms Ireland is treated as one country, be that geographic rather than political. The world cup of golf being a good example.


----------



## IanM (Jul 21, 2019)

Won with amazing play yesterday and by using his head today....

Didnâ€™t make for exciting viewing as a contest, but you could certainly appreciate the mastery of the conditions.  Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			JB Holmes shot 87 today. Dropped from 3rd to tied 67th. Wow.
		
Click to expand...

The difference in prize money is about Â£600,000.
I know he's wealthy, but that's gotta hurt.


----------



## Slab (Jul 22, 2019)

Pleased to see Lowry win that. His Saturday score really sorted it out. Would've preferred a closer margin for tv entertainment but he cant be blamed for that
Also nice to see the congratulations offered up by McDowell & Harrington off the 18th (the latter not even playing the weekend)

Also pleased that slow-poke Holmes fell into oblivion


----------



## Imurg (Jul 22, 2019)

It was never going to be a vintage last day back 9 challenge on a course like Portrush and the weather the way it was.
It came down to he who makes least mistakes wins.
All the good rounds were from the early starters and the likes of Molinari and McIntyre could just sit and watch their bank balances rise as the weather blew the big guns out of the water.
In a way it's an unfortunate aspect of The Open.
Last year it was a battle all the way as the weather was fairly consistent.
The weather can play a huge part in determining the winner.

And I agree, it was nice to see JB Slug drift slowly down the leaderboard


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2019)

Next year I buy a Sky Golf pass for The Open - even if I only watch the last 2hrs next year - the highlights just aren't the same...good stuff done by SL.


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Itâ€™s genuine galling just how many people I have met in England that think Northern Ireland is a way of saying northern Ireland aka, the north of some imaginary all island state. So many donâ€™t know that Northern Ireland is as much a constituent country as England, Scotland and Wales. Very few people know that the UK is the â€œcountryâ€ in terms of our international relations. Methinks the current political situation is educating a lot of people!
		
Click to expand...

Go and spout all this in a pub in Derry and see how long you last


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2019)

A lot of talk about weather conditions. They didnâ€™t look that bad, itâ€™s just an excuse for not playing well.
It was like a summers day in the Highlands ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2019)

Probably will get overlooked because he wasn't really in contention, but what a fantastic final round from Finau. In the same horrendous conditions as the leaders, only made two bogeys and finished level par for the day. Cracking effort that was. One of the few Americans who seemed to handle it well. Probably because he had that hood to keep the worst of the rain off.  (Although I don't think he actually put it up.)


----------



## User62651 (Jul 22, 2019)

Trying to figure what Bob McIntyre won for tied 6th.

4 players on 6th equal. So do they add the prize money for places 6,7,8,9 and then equal share it for the 4 players ($313,000) or do they all get the stated 6th place prize of $389,000?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 22, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Trying to figure what Bob McIntyre won for tied 6th.

4 players on 6th equal. So do they add the prize money for places 6,7,8,9 and then equal share it for the 4 players ($313,000) or do they all get the stated 6th place prize of $389,000?
		
Click to expand...

I believe they get the money for 6, 7, 8 and 9 added together and divided by 4. They all won 277,950 euros.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 22, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			Trying to figure what Bob McIntyre won for tied 6th.

4 players on 6th equal. So do they add the prize money for places 6,7,8,9 and then equal share it for the 4 players ($313,000) or do they all get the stated 6th place prize of $389,000?
		
Click to expand...

277,950 euros


----------



## User62651 (Jul 22, 2019)

saving_par said:



			277,950 euros
		
Click to expand...

So prize money is issued in Euros? 
Then why do they show the prize money in exact US $ rounded up to the 1000?


----------



## DRW (Jul 22, 2019)

Great to see Lowry win and a great final round given the conditions for some of it. One of the better rounds from the final groupings.

Royal Portrush, thought it is one of the best looking open venues for watching on the telly and shown links golf in all its splendour and also the harshness. Great looking at and watching on telly.

Hope it returns soon to there.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 22, 2019)

maxfli65 said:



			So prize money is issued in Euros?
Then why do they show the prize money in exact US $ rounded up to the 1000?
		
Click to expand...

I think they agreed last year to pay everything in $ Due to the strength (of lack of) of the Â£.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 22, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Probably will get overlooked because he wasn't really in contention, but what a fantastic final round from Finau. In the same horrendous conditions as the leaders, only made two bogeys and finished level par for the day. Cracking effort that was. One of the few Americans who seemed to handle it well. Probably because he had that hood to keep the worst of the rain off.  (Although I don't think he actually put it up.)
		
Click to expand...

I saw his top and thought of your thread . Ironically, you are right, he never actually put the hood up so it served no purpose other than fashion. I would have thought it would be quite irritating having the hood flapping around in that wind.

Cracking round from him, he really does look good at times and come across very well when interviewed. A bloke who smiles when he plays, I like that.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 22, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw his top and thought of your thread . Ironically, you are right, he never actually put the hood up so it served no purpose other than fashion. I would have thought it would be quite irritating having the hood flapping around in that wind.

Cracking round from him, he really does look good at times and come across very well when interviewed. A bloke who smiles when he plays, I like that.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he's one of the good guys. And the hood looked snug enough that it wouldn't flap about, it just kind of sat on his neck so would have been ok.


----------



## rksquire (Jul 22, 2019)

Fabulous week of golf, congratulations to all involved and the successful delivery of the tournament.  Amazing course and a good test for these golfers - the skill to get close to the pin when chipping or putting is truly tested.  I spent about 3 to 4 hours watching the 13th and 17th greens on Friday, only a few managed to get within 3ft of the pin when off the green which meant alot were having to make lengthy putts for par (13th) or their birdies (17th).  The headlines may have been dominated by McIlroy on Thursday (doh!) and Friday (he's a one man football club with how people react to him), but it may have been a blessing to allow Lowry the stage to shine and receive the support he received. Well deserved and arguably had the worst of the conditions, and he had the full support of everybody there - another name added to Fred, Padraig, Graeme, Darren, Rory and now Shane.


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2019)

howbow88 said:



			Go and spout all this in a pub in Derry and see how long you last 

Click to expand...

Just because a group of nationalists or republicans disagreed with me wouldnâ€™t make me wrong...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Just because a group of nationalists or republicans disagreed with me wouldnâ€™t make me wrong...
		
Click to expand...

Of course not, you're never wrong


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153084152545271808
 Love CPG.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 22, 2019)

Won Â£102 off the back of Lowry which I was happy with, but a guy I work with cashed 3k!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Won Â£102 off the back of Lowry which I was happy with, but a guy I work with cashed 3k!
		
Click to expand...

Thereâ€™s always one.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2019)

DeanoMK said:



			Won Â£102 off the back of Lowry which I was happy with, but a guy I work with cashed 3k!
		
Click to expand...

Never hear their losses tho!

My boss prob cleared 5k or something stupid but prob lays out Â£100 a week betting if not more


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Just because a group of nationalists or republicans disagreed with me wouldnâ€™t make me wrong...
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Of course not, you're never wrong 

Click to expand...


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2019)

howbow88 said:





Click to expand...

Are you suggesting that Portrush is actually part of an All Ireland state? Oh dear. You should tell the government, because the fact it isnâ€™t is causing chaos for Brexit...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1153280394193723392


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2019)

Just s


Kellfire said:



			Are you suggesting that Portrush is actually part of an All Ireland state? Oh dear. You should tell the government, because the fact it isnâ€™t is causing chaos for Brexit...
		
Click to expand...

Just stop it ðŸ˜£


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Just s

Just stop it ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

Why are you only saying that to me and not the people who are making false claims to keep the discussion going?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Why are you only saying that to me and not the people who are making false claims to keep the discussion going?
		
Click to expand...

Because youâ€™re being a knob ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 22, 2019)

Pin-seeker said:



			Because youâ€™re being a knob ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m being factually correct.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 22, 2019)

Kellfire said:



			Iâ€™m being factually correct.
		
Click to expand...

The two however are not mutually exclusive


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 22, 2019)

Had to catch a bit of bubba on Friday.  For those that are interested , check out his ball position on this par 3. Crazy far back in his stance. Its clear to see how and why he moves the ball about so much. He was trying to draw this to a right pin. 

We had just watched him carve one up the par 5 on the previous hole then try to swing this one in.  he could clearly be a better golfer if he tried to calm this kind of thing down but he seems to love doing it so much and that's why he's one of my favourite golfers.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 23, 2019)

garyinderry said:











Had to catch a bit of bubba on Friday.  For those that are interested , check out his ball position on this par 3. Crazy far back in his stance. Its clear to see how and why he moves the ball about so much. He was trying to draw this to a right pin.

We had just watched him carve one up the par 5 on the previous hole then try to swing this one in.  he could clearly be a better golfer if he tried to calm this kind of thing down but he seems to love doing it so much and that's why he's one of my favourite golfers.
		
Click to expand...

He's playing the wrong way round!


----------



## Kellfire (Jul 23, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			The two however are not mutually exclusive
		
Click to expand...

People who are wrong donâ€™t like having it pointed out so itâ€™s understandable why youâ€™d say that.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm very tempted to start using the ignore function.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 23, 2019)

Just catching up with this thread & realised I haven't congratulated Shane, on his victory on home soil - well done my man


----------



## User20204 (Jul 23, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Just catching up with this thread & realised I haven't congratulated Shane, on his victory on home soil - well done my man 

Click to expand...

I doubt he reads this forum so I think you'll be ok


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 23, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I doubt he reads this forum so I think you'll be ok 

Click to expand...

Well, he did, but he was so upset that James hadn't been on to congratulate him that he asked to have his account deleted


----------



## JamesR (Jul 23, 2019)

HappyHacker1 said:



			I doubt he reads this forum so I think you'll be ok 

Click to expand...

Did you not see him check his phone in the scorers hut?
That was too see what people had said on the forum - devastated at the lack of praise, so he is


----------

